# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls *Part 14 *



## wouldloveababycat

to all and Happy


----------



## Topkat08

Woo Hoo bagged the first post  x

Ok b/c we're in a new room, thought id bring our list with us. 
here is the Clomid only 2ww list....

NK - due to test 11th Nov - Sorry hun 

DK - due to test 11th Nov - Sorry hun 

RJ - due to test 13th Nov - Sorry hun 

TK - due to test 19th Nov - 

BF - due to test 20th Nov - Sorry hun 

FO - due to test 21st Nov

Rees - due to test 22nd Nov

Lettsy - due to test 22nd Noc

Dilly - due to test 23rd Nov

PoDsY - due to test 28th Nov

Knikki - due to test 27th Nov

Misty - due to test 6th Dev

CF - due to test 7th Dec

Hope - due to test 13th (ish) Dec

Jenny - due to test 15th Dec   

And if the odds are 1 in 5 then atleast 2 of us should get that long awaited BFP

Who still needs to be put on the list?!


----------



## PoDdy

First post Wooo hooo 
Don't forget me when I'm not here ladies  

PoD

Oh Bum....TK


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Credits are things that you can save up and use if you become a Charter Member ..you can use them in the virtual shop to buy flowers and pets and allsorts   

Cat x


----------



## harmony802005

oh no i never get first post :-( ,ah ya hun i have been on those ad thay made me feel sick x


----------



## harmony802005

omg i am a charted member i never knew that is there a special shop then i am so blonde lol xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Oh no u werent PoDsY... Better luck next time   

Cat ive just been given 5000 creadits n im not even a charter member    x 

Harm ive found they dry my mouth out   x 

Ok gonna add out testing thing to the first post so no one forgets


----------



## Fire Opal

oh you sneak getting in first tK

I was writing a long post and then lost it as we have a new home,

off to bed will re write it tmw

night night, sweet dreams

toodle pip pip

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You can save them until you are hunny they won't disappear .. being a Charter member is good fun cos you have games to play and things to buy with your credits ooh I love it   and the good thing is it helps to support FF's which is only able to be here through donations and fundraising..

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Bless ya FO... anyway  hun x sleep tight  x


----------



## harmony802005

nite nite fo babe xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night girls I am off to bedski too


----------



## harmony802005

i didnt get any credits and i am a full member :-(


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm Cat, ur only saying ur going to bed to get a lil piccie  lol

Right think id better shift my  aswell (no i dont want a pic!!! ) anyway talk tomoz my looneys 

P.S Here Cat.....


----------



## harmony802005

r i love that pic hun night night tk xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning! 

Hope your all well and dint miss me to much!

To many pages to read but did noticed TK wish me luck thank you and thanks to any other ladies that did!

Just to let you ladies know im home! Walked in the door about an hour ago! Was a over night stay as you guessed! I started bleeding alot and started fitting, god you should see the bruizes! Was only ment an hour all in to be down there i was down there 4! What am i like never do simple hehe! But im here safe alive thats all that matter! Look like the elephant man though, should see me got black and blue face and neck! hand print on both my arms(like where they held me down), o well.....

Hospital did wee test on arrivel and it was negitive!   Had some spotting TMI   when i got there but was like pink jelly very pink not red at all! Still got it this morning, showed DH and he said just looked like Very strong wee he wouldnt class it as pink at all, so fingers crossed that stops! No belly ache or anything! Temp still high if any one can look at it and let me know if there is hope still! 

Off to bed again ladies but will be back on in bit! Fill better in spurts! xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Ladies

How we doing today,TK,Nikki,Pod,Dilly,Lettsy,CR,Caz and Jen and anyone Iv missed! 

Im not to great today as I kept waking up with strong abdominal pains on my right handside,and it is there slighty now but very dull,any ideas?could this be a sign 

Morning dk,
Argh you poor thing,as long as your safe now thats all that matters,how are you feeling today now? sorry about your bfn honey....


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody.
That's great having the list at the beginning. Makes it a lot easier.  There's 11 names there, so we should have at least 2 BFPs!!!
I think you can count me out, no ov - maybe I need a higher dose?  
DK - glad you back, although battered and bruised. You take it easy, that anaesthetic takes a while to get out of your system. Not sure what all your signs mean, sounds like there is still hope if your temps are still up.  How long have they been up for?  I don't know how to view your chart.  If they have been up for 14 days or more, doesn't that mean that you are preggers?  (Only just starting to read the Fertility bible, so still learning  )
Rees - I think the pains must be a good sign. Could be an early sign of something wiggling about in there. Are the pains crampy? Could be one of your follicles doing something, or even your tubes wafting an eggy along, or even implantation??    I have a really good feeling about you this month, I think you're one of the 10!!!    
   to everybody


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

Thanks for your positive support hun...   I have a strange inclin too,I wonder why?
The pains were kind of crampy,below breats and down a bit on the right...lets pray its all good news and its my time for bfp..so hard not to get hopes up though but nurse said positive thought do actuall help too...    

How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning ladies
just dried off from my dog walk, nice cup of tea  

Dk glad ya ok, if just a little bruised  

Rees hi ya hun, just a thought as you chart is a bit odd, if you ov on day 8 then this could be implant pain  , but i'm no expert.

I lay in bed last night and had v odd sharp pain right inside my pelvic area, now gone back up today  

Oh my god   what is the world coming to, on the news  they just said that a 3 month old baby and 3 years old have been found dead in their home, mother been arrested, what is going on   

fo


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
I read that too     How could a mother do that to her babies


----------



## knikki

Good morning girlies,

have just got a nasty contract out of the way, so thought I would pop on and say hello.

Glad you are ok DK - you needs lots of arnica to get down that bruising.  

Morning Fo, Rees, Misty - the world is a horrible place at the moment.  Too much death and destruction.  We need more              I think!  Just because they are green...!

Yo to everyone else out there.  Pod, I miss you hun.  We are like ships that pass in the night.  I type during the day and you only appear at night.

TK - what time do you go to bed at all?!?!  I am asleep when you do most of your posting!!

Dilly - you;re very quiet - where you hiding?!?!

Bubs - how you doing?  hope the MS is being kind.

Hey Lettsy, Jenny and anyone else I have no doubt missed...

N x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,how you doing hun?

Im exhausted today   pains have gone now though,I dont think I can really go by my chart as had a few broken nights sleep yesterday temp was 35.52 and today again 35.62...but again woke few times during the night..i think i ov on fri/saturday going by the nurse so that means about 5-6 dpo? Hmmm


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

hope your all okay i have read some of the posts back but as normal Ive forgotton most of it  

the news was horrible lat night, first the baby p story, then the Shannon mathews story, (and i can't get my head round the fact it was all to do with money) then a 15 yr old boy got shot in derby (used to live in derby), couldn't take any more so had to turn it off it just made me so sad.

had my usual branflakes this morning, and a cuppa it's so so cold again today, still haven't seen  
but having twinges, so must be on her way, if it isn't here by say Saturday I'll do another test -  
but trying not to read anything into it after all my other test was a bfn so it's prob just taking it's time or i didn't ov last month - who knows?! - and i am feeling a little more grumpy than usual and was last night

anyways I'm off to do my wii fit  - weigh day is Saturday - lol  

dk - sorry about your bfn hun  

misty w - what dose of clomid are you on hun ? prob just need to up the dose 

bubs, topcat,rj, cr, fo anyone ive missed sorry


----------



## knikki

It's eerily quiet in here today.  Where is everybody?!?!?


----------



## Fire Opal

BOO !!​
Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo

its rainning and i feel full of GERMS 

Feel like a turd on a string 

how is every one ?

fo


----------



## knikki

Fo - I love your turn of phrase.

Why are you so full of germs and like a turd on a string

I am ok.  Had a lunch of bran flakes and an apple.  Boring...!


----------



## Fire Opal

Alright Nik

Started yest with a bit of coughing, funny throat
now going hot and cold and just feeling a bit off 

well done with lunch, had my soup and have a banana for later  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

hay Girlies,

OMG that is horrible FO, torture the mother i say n whoever else does that the children or animals! that is just sick   how r u anyway hun?! apart from feeling full of germs  

DK hows u hun?! sorry to hear about the bruises but atleast ur alright now x take it easy! Sorry to hear about the bfn hun  its not completely over till she shows her face tho  

Woohoo Rees that could be implantation   they say it happens around 6-12dpo  

Misty how r u today?! sorry to hear that u haven't ov'd   x

lol Knikki normally in bed by 10.30/11pm but last night had a bad night so was on the computer for a bit n popped me head in   how r u today anyway?! x 

Caz sounds like ur starting 2 like bran flakes   good luck on Sat  x

Cat, Dilly, PoDsY, Shelle, Harm n anyone else i have missed


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello TK

is it ok to take "parrots eat them all" think i need some germ killer.
will get all important stuff done today incase i get worse, haven't been ill this year (apart from clomid)

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Listen to this for bad bloomig luck... checked my lottery tickets n have 5 numbers (for the lotto) on my thunderball ticket  isnt that just bad luck?!

Aww hope ur feeling better soon 

Anyway i dont know if any of u remember last night n i asked if anyone was watching ''Dispatches the Child Witches of Nigeria'' but it was really disturbing... anyway have found this and would like to ask u all to take the time to sign this petition! You can read the story by following this link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166442.0


----------



## knikki

Tra lah lah lah-lah-lah!!  I am going looney tunes.

Bad luck on the lottery TK.  What would you do if you won the money?

DK - you've very quiet - hope you are sleeping off the bruises.

Fo - take some pills hun.  They might make you feel a bit better.  When is your website launching??  I wanna buy some jewellry!!

Hello Reesy   

and all the rest of you lovely ladies.

Where is my Buffy soul sister today?  Hope you are smiling Harm.


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm what would i do with £96K... spend it   

ur not going looney... think u crossed that line ages ago  x 

7 days to go before i find out if i am utd       x


----------



## Rees1978

Allo allo allo 

Girlies...

Hello tk you have apeard!!  

Argh poor fo get some lep sip in ya!! I have really runny nose too today


----------



## knikki

I don't know we have a very snotty and germ ridden board today!  Please don't pass it on!!  

TK  - you're right as always hun


----------



## Topkat08

Yep all those with the lurgies... keep em 2 urself......   .....X


----------



## Rees1978

TK I hate this tww.....  Cant stop wondering if Iv had signs and mega hungry today had tin of soup and low fat choc moouse,still hungry!!!


----------



## knikki

Rees - what happened to you nice lunch with DH??


----------



## Topkat08

yep Rees the 2ww is a killer, any lil twinge, feeling etc we think...''oh could this be it?!''   no wonder ur still hungry with soup Urgh!  

has anyone heard of Wu-Yi Tea?! suppose to be good to lose weight. Im not on clomid now (ttc naturally till we have a L&D/ drilling) so do u think it would be safe to use?!   x


----------



## Rees1978

I only get an hour so just popped to supermarket to get something. I had a argument with him,am feeling irritable and tired he was ennoying me.  i could eat all day today whats wrong with me!


----------



## DK

Hi ladies, thank you for all the messages and care it means alot to me thank you! 

Just been sleeping and resting!

Feeling a little better, except jack just kicked me and made it bleed again, kids! 

well i think the  has turned up the spotting has got worse and now red, so this month is a ^bfn^ im afraid! O well!!!!

Had scan booked in with con on monday to, to see if im aloud clomid again this month not allowed to take it now this month  im so gutted! Im going ring my nurse and DH will speak to her but i think im going to take it anyway you know! If i get pain again this month il stop! Do you think thats wrong

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees   they can get on ya nerves there men  
hope ya ok

nik oh dear i had running hooter the other day, now my thoat is feeling swollen Boo Hooooooooo
I'm a sicky little S t

web site not sorted yet but you will all know when it is

feeling v bloated today 

Big germy   to you TK, i like to share  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dk hun, sorry to hear that af is on here way  good luck for ur scan though 

Um thanks but no thanks FO lol u can keep ya germs 

aww Rees sorry to hear that u n dh have had a falling out. hope its nothing serious. 

Has anyone seen this http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/10648634 its about a 56yo old being a surrogate for her daughter b/c they have fertility problems so they implanted a embryo n has triplets    im all for science n stuff like this n dont get me wrong i thinks its nice to a degree BUT at the same time a lil weird! I dont think i could have my mum give birth to my baby  x what do u think?! x

/links


----------



## knikki

TK - Not a chance in hell I'd let my mum carry my child.  Nope, no way hose.

Rees - cheer up hun  

FO - fight them bugs!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hum not sure i'd like my mum to do it

my best friend, who has 4 kids has said she will lend us her womb if it coming to it,   

tricky 

fo

happy days just sold a necklace for £120, better than a kick up the


----------



## Topkat08

im totally with ya knik

ok u gotta watch this.... it is soooooooooooooooooo cute! a chimp giving a white tiger cub a bottle x http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/10648634

Hmm i dont think i could go with surrogacy either, although i would have my baby at the end of it i would like to experience the duck waddle, swollen ankles, morning sickness n all the other lovely experiences that comes with being pg x

anyway would love to chit chat all day but got a job @ 4 then gonna put the finishing touches to the stairs so must get on.... love 2 all x

/links


----------



## Topkat08

Maybe not...  ring me 20 mins late after their app to tell me they cant make it   

RJ where r u hun?! arent u due to test today?! hope ur celebrating some good news   x


----------



## Rees1978

Eh TK Have I missed somthing?


----------



## Topkat08

nope Rees just had a baby rant lol x


----------



## Rees1978

Oh I see,I feel so tired..  how you diddling?


----------



## Topkat08

Im feeling sick Rees, i just read that story about those 2 little boys stabbed to death by their month (one was 3 n the other 3 months) then to top it all u know that Baby P... his monther has given birth to a little girl. It makes me soooooo mad that women like that can fall pg so god [email protected] easy n then treat their children like that but women like us have to suffer the likes of infertility 

here are the stories with pics:

Baby P.... http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1925012.ece

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1925061.ece#OTC-RSS&ATTR=News+YAHOO?r=yahoo (look at these kids in the pic, how can anyone stab them to death is beyond me?!)

/links


----------



## Rees1978

That is so awfull,It makes me sick to.people like that dont deserve babies...


----------



## Topkat08

Heres something that will put a look of horror on ur faces....

''Tot number 2 for pg MAN'' http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1927640.ece

it has the most disturbingly weird, sick, strange, unnatural pic i have EVER seen!!!

/links


----------



## Coffee republic

Looking at the list of people testing this month
Have we heard from RJ - due to test today?

I'm still day 4 of clomid so quite a way to go this month but it would be so special if its this cycle

Good luck every-one this month - averages would say we should get 2 BFPs but I think at least 1 extra for luck as we are heading towards Christmas!

CF


----------



## knikki

TK - what is it you do? I'm taking it that its something you do from home if you had a 4pm appointment and they didnt turn up??

Rees - I'm finally at home eating my cauliflower.  
Have got awful stomach pains...it must be wind cos I haven't eaten all day.... TMI!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Knikki,

Im so jealous still at work tired and hungry and feel a bit down got to get bus in the cold and dh will be out  

what you got with your couliflower then?


----------



## Topkat08

Knik u've probarly got wind eating the cauliflower LOL

Yep work from home... and other peoples! im a nail tech.....

Cf hows u hun?! nope not heard from RJ yet. Shes probarly celebrating some good news x


----------



## Rees1978

Tk,Id like to work from home,beats going outin the freezing cold.am still at my desk..


----------



## knikki

Rees - keep smiling hun.  Had the cauli on its own...boring!!  

Hey CR  

TK - cool job!!


----------



## Rees1978

Cheers Knikki, 

you must be starving still,arnt you having a dinner?


----------



## knikki

Yep, having muffins around 7pm when dh gets in from the gym.


----------



## Rees1978

Evening girlies,anyone around tonight!?


----------



## Topkat08

am i on my own here?! 

 PoDsY  where r ya?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

well all is good next door, she gave birth to an 8 lb baby girl called Amellia, Milly on wednesday.
they called round and i went and had a look, she is beautiful,

Mixed feelings, i'm so happy for them but a little worried how i will feel hearing the baby crying next door.

Will just have to deal with it day by day,

how is everyone tonight ?

fo


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How are we all this eveningx


----------



## Dilee-99

HI dk,tk

i'M AROUND kNIK JUST NOT GOT MUCH TO SAY XXXXX


----------



## DK

Ladies i need some help and info!

Im not ment to go on clomid this month as am having a scan on monday with the con to see what all the fuss and pain was last month and she/the nurse told us not to start on them til the scan and typical the  comes before the scan meaning i would have to miss out this month!

Spoken to DH and we have decided just to start the clomid this month and if the pain does get worse, come back etc then go for scan if not just deal like its a normal monthI really dont want to have a month off!

HELP!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

DK Hope you are feeling a bit better and resting up. Well done on your weight target   

Knik Glad you enjoyed your cauli lol, hope the wind is easing up  

Podsy Hey up, Hope the new job going well hun, 

Rees Hi, Hope you are having a big sleep !

FO, You can keep your germs cycle bud.... Hows it all going??   for your natural bfp 

TK Hi ya, Too many sad stories in news... I deal with it by not watching it and I never read the papers xxx

I am popping in to read just not got much to say, chart says I ov'd cd14 which means I am on my first 2ww ever   so   that my temp stays up but wont believe it till bloods next week! Trying not to be excited lol but cant help it even though I know if I have ov'd we still have a battle with dp's   . If I did on cd14 then we def had lots of   so at least we know we did all poss!!

Dillydoo xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

DK Cant they bring your scan forward so you can clomid after?? Is it an option to take clomid a bit later because some cons reccomend it from cd9? Up to you but taking the c will effect what they see on scan. If you decide to take it go for scan anyway and just tell the person who scans you that you decided to take it anyway xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Have you been advised to take 150mg after what happened last month? (says on your chart?) No way I would be happy to take that dose after last months probs?


----------



## Topkat08

Aww congrats 2 ya neighbours FO, it will be hard for the first couple of nights or so hearing the baby cry at night but it will ease up. On the plus side... u wont be having the sleepless nights   

hay DK how r u feeling now?! what dose were u thinking of taking/ what were u on last month?! x

Hay Dilly  Woohoo on ur first 2ww eh...  Keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya hun. how many dpo r ya?! gonna add ya to our lil 2ww list   thats if u dont mind   

Really need to see some more  in here x

Ive got like a dull ache below my belly button


----------



## Dilee-99

Rees, Think I just added you to ******** xx


----------



## Dilee-99

TK course you can add me, just hope it has happened!! 4dpo xx I seems to have constant aches and pains around ovaries but nothing severe so just ignore it xxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

your list is lovely tk x


----------



## Topkat08

Good job Dill coz i have already   how have u been anyway?!

DK just noticed that it says 150mg above ur ticker... i dont want to be a kill joy but i really wouldnt advise u to take that much if any after last month. Is 150mg what u were on last month or was it 100mg?! Im no professional n shouldnt really be advising anything without knowing what caused the pain last month but if it was over stimm then if it was me i would just take a lower dose i.e if i took 100mg last month id take 50mg this month. I certainly wouldnt take a higher dose.  

Just seen ur msg Dilly... thanks hun   keeps us all up to date x


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm off to bed ladies. got a day off tom yipppeeeee. Going out for lunch with girlfriends xxxxxxxxx will spk tomoz my lovlies....sleep tight xxxxxxx


----------



## knikki

Morning Girlies,

Hey Dilly - not seen you in here for a while and missed you last night.  Hope you are ok hun.

Rees - not sure if that wind has gone or not.  got on the scales this morning and have put on a 1lb with all that being well behaved.  I think it's all wind.  If you stuck a pin in me I'd pop like a balloon.  TMI!    Hope you and DH made up and that you had a fab pizza!!

FO - sorry I had to disappear last night.  DH hates me being on the laptop on a night, hence I dont make much of an appearance after 7pm...

TK - hey honey.  How are you today?

Pods - you're soooo quiet at the moment.  I am moving offices soon and will be open plan.  I might miss you guys lots...

RJ - where are you?  Am hoping you had a BFP!

DK - be careful.  I don't blame you for not wanting to miss a month, but I have read you can have awful effects from severe OHSS.  I wouldn't like you to end up any more bruised or battered.

Hello to Misty, Jenny, CR, Lettsy and anyone else I have forgotten!


----------



## knikki

Oh, was going to ask you a quick question.  One of my friends has been put on 3 metformin tabs a day to try and stimulate some periods.  She is having a real problem because the tabs give her diarrohea (sorry never could spell it) and yes, I know TMI!  Does anyone else have this problem?

thanks,
n x


----------



## MistyW

Hi - Knikki - sorry, can't help you with the Metformin question.  Never taken it.  Sorry you full of wind  

RJ - Any news, my dear?  Hope you're OK  

Dilly - Hope you are enjoying your day off.  Mmmm, lunch with the girlies, sounds like you'll be having fun.
I'm really excited about your 1st 2ww.  Hope I get mine soon too 

DK- I agree with Dilly, consider starting the Clomid on Monday after the scan.  You don't have to start them on CD2, you can start taking them within 5 days of AF.  You really would be best waiting and letting the professionals make the decision for you - especially regarding dosage.  I know you don't want to miss out, but your health and safety has to come first.

TK - A dull ache below belly button  Didn't Bubs have something similar before she got her BFP

FO - Glad you're feeling happy for your neighbours.  That's a good sign. Means all this ttc isn't turning us into twisted old witches   My friend texted me yesterday to say they're having a baby (definitely a boy because I had a dream earlier this week about it!) and I'm over the moon for them.  Such a relief because sometimes you never know how you're going to react.

Coffee - How you finding the first lot of Clomid?  I agree.  We defo need 2 BFPs and an extra one for luck.  Talking of which....

Reesy - how are you today?  Any more strange cramps?  Still feeling tired    

I still haven't had a temperature shift on my chart or any other (ahem) signs of impending ov, getting a bit disheartened.  Poor dh, keep pouncing on him in just in case though


----------



## knikki

Misty, can you dream about me having twins girls please??!!!


----------



## MistyW

Hehe, I'll try   

What are the names again?  Holly and Robin?


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girly girls.

Hey Misty im ok v tried yes,did not get to sleep until late,had very dull ache in abs this morning about 7.30 but all gone now.7dpo today.How are you doing today?

Hey Knikki,dont worry about putting on 1pound as peoples weight fluteates on a day to day basis anyway normally,depending on how much fluid youve had or what foods at different time etc.


----------



## Rees1978

Whoops hadnt finished post and it sent..whoops!!

Knikkie,how you doing today anyway?

Hey TK..Yo whats up!!!?


----------



## knikki

Yes please Misty.

Hey Rees, or due to the amount of gas inside a person's stomach!!
I'm ok.  Its children in need day today which I hate.  it used to be such fun with my old firm, but not at my new one....


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How are we all today? Thank you for the advise!

After speaking with Gemma(the nurse) she has advised NOt to take the clomid until i have seen the con on monday! I know this month i wont be allowed it thoug  Monday will be day 5 thats to late aint it??

At the mo    is in full flow and extremly heavy! Sorry TMI! Im feeling very dizzy, been up all night with sickness and direah! Joys!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,

Nice to hear from you.

I am not sure about day 5 being to late to take clomid it depends on the individual hun,your con will advise you.good luck with your appointment hun..

Are you chilling at home today?wish I was at home today btu am at work ...boo!

Wheres everyone today


----------



## Hope34

Hi girls!
I hope everyone is ok.  AF began on Monday and I was very low as I had convinced myself that the second time round would work. I had a school inspection this week which went ok and so I haven't got round to posting since Monday. I am now pleased to announce that I am out of the pit and feeling better! Does anyone else go in 'the pit' for a couple of days wafter AF arrives?!!

My brother is getting married tomorrow and I am a bridesmaid so I have something to distract me.  

TK- Thanks for the advice.  You're so lovely! My ovulation has been slightly different on bothe cycles of clomid.  Last month I had 3 follicles that ovulated on different days too- day 15 and day 18 so roughly my cycles are 32 days.  My testing date would roughly be Dec 13th(ish).  As me as an (ish) to your list!!  Good luck to you xx 

Bubs- hope everything is ticking along nicely

DK- Hope you are better now.  I think we are cycle buddies again- I am on day 4 now.  

FO- well done for conquering the next door neighbour thing.  It will become easier.  Hope that you are enjoying side effect free month.  

Have a good day everyone- I'm rubbish at remembering everyone.  I'd better get packing x


----------



## knikki

Have a fab day tomorrow Hope.  And yes, I definitely go into a pit for a few days before and after AF.  So panicky beforehand cos I know its going to come.  when I was on Clomid - felt like I was in a pit most of the time....   But its good if it is doing it's job.
Hope you are ok    Still time for a xmas BFP!  

Everyone is hiding today.  Wish I was under a duvet!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Hope nice to hear from you.

Have a fantastic day tomorrow relax and enjoy yourself.

I hate clomid it last high does made me very ill... 

Hi Knikki...look at my chart today?


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey peeps

My temp has gone up 0.6 again which makes me very        

Got very dry skin and chapped lips!!!!!!!!!! Feel good today though and off to overindukge in that lunch xxxx

Hi Hope Def have a few days in the pitt too!!

Rees Did you get an add on ******** from me??  

DK Please look afetr yourself  

Cat Hows it goin?

Knik Ye my dp gets a bit narked if I'm on pc in eve but he is on it in day when I am at work grrrrrr xx

Misty    Holly    Robin xxx

TK,FO,Bubkin & every 1 else   

Dilly


----------



## knikki

Rees - how do I do that??  never looked at a chart in my life  

Hey dilly,  it;s all sounding good.  am impressed with your positive mental attitude.  Thanks for wishing Misty   for Robin and Holly, but she's only dreaming about them for me...  They are my xmas twins...     Am sure Misty has got slightly less cheesy names planned for hers.    Have a great lunch!

DK - glad you've got some good advice.

TK - where are you?!!
Bubs, Pods - the same!!

FO - how's your germies today hun?  Hope Dh brought you some lemsip home.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Dilly...

Hows it going hun?

I have not confirmed you to face book yet as I cannot get into ******** at work so will have to wait until am at home hun,sorry,I did pop on there last night but did not know your name sweetie?

Dk,  

Im so praying this month feeling positive       please bring us our xmas bfps


----------



## Fire Opal

hi all

bare with me as typing with 1 hand as laying on the sofa, still full up with germs  

dh didn't get back till 12.30 so no lemsip, he's home at 1 n bring some home.

much love to all

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Big hugs fo    lemsips good  but tastes manky


----------



## Topkat08

hay Girlie's,

I have read everything u lot have left but as always... forgotten it 

Dilly how r u hun?! just had a look at ur chart b i have to say..... its looking good 

Rees i dunno whats going on with ur chart  its a crazy as mine. I saw ur post about the xmas BFP... all i saw was  n thought woohoo! till i read it all 

Knikki hope ur alright hun! sorry cant help with the met, never had it but hopefully someone will answer it for u  id love to have twins first time round am i mad or what 

Hay Misty how r u hun?! thats the best way to make sure u hit the day... bet ur dh thinks its xmas n his b'day rolled into 1   If i remember right im sure PoDsY said that not everyone sees a thermal shift 

Hiya Hope im really sorry af caught ya hun  still time for a xmas bfp    yep i think most of us fall in the pits when af hits us and it doesn't get easier  but we're all here for each other. 

OI FO soz 2 hear the lurgies ain't leaving ya alone  hope ur feeling better soon hun  (actually take that hug bk just in case) 

Hay DK hope ur alright today hun. Sorry af is being a  (but with a 'B') i know its hard but as i have already said there is still time for a xmas bfp  thats good advice from ur nurse hun!

Hope i havent missed anyone?! Gonna update our list as well 

Well what a strange month this is... had a dull ache below my belly button y'day that seems to be creeping back now, went to bed feeling sick n now im having a really hot moment  Temp went up today from 35.9 to 36.3 so according to this months pattern it will properly drop again tomoz... crazy 

And not forgetting what day it is....  wanted to make an appearance  x


----------



## Coffee republic

Dear lovely ladies,

Misty - thank-you I'm good 

Last day of clomid today - not really had any side-effects - i guess thats good - but does make me wonder if its working - but believe having read some of  the side-effects - i feel relieved

Hooray for the weekend - yucky have to work - but still nice to be Friday - woo hoo 

wishing every-one a lovely weekend

CF x


----------



## MistyW

Hope - Yes, I know what you mean about the pit, but it's so true how you ping back out of it and start being optimistic all over again    Glad you pinged back   It's fascinating that you ovulated on 2 different days. So you could certainly be on the twins list with me and Knikki (my Grandad was a twin so I'm    )

Rees - sorry you had a bad time on the higher dose of evil Clomid, but if it brings your BFP it will all have been worth it.  What's your chart doing now? I'm becoming a bit of a charting obsessive since getting my hands on 'The Book'   Glad you feeling  , that's half the battle  

FO - YUK! Get some paracetamol and orange juice quick.  Or even a little hot toddy - YUM!  Be careful of Lemsips though.  I think some of them contain Ibufprofen, and there's something else in there that can give you heart palpitations  

TK - Oooh, still got the pain by your belly button     And hot flushes and feeling sick too     This could be your month   I didn't think there was much difference between 35.9 and 36.3? Mine pings around a lot more than that   What other temps have you had this month? That's good that there isn't always a thermal shift, makes me feel slightly more positive.  Maybe all the   won't have been in vain  

DK - You're doing the right thing waiting.  Day 5 isn't too late.  There was a girl on here last week, whose gp specifically told her to start on day 5, and he's had lots of success with that method    

Knikki - Holly and Robin are fab names.  I've thought of lots of names, but all the best ones have been taken by my chickens   By the way, charting is brilliant (if somewhat confusing)!  Get stuck in, it really gives you a sense of control about what is going on in your body.

CF - I didn't really have any side effects either.  I'm with you, fingers crossed it's worked for both of us  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay CF how r u hun?! dont wanna scare ya or anything but my side effects didnt start till about a week after taking my last pill! then it was like ''  Woah its hot in here''  

Hay Misty, i'd love to have twins, got twins on my mums dad's side, my ''father'' was a twin n dp's dad was a twin as well. But i would be happy just to have 1 healthy baby     anyway... how have u been?! my temps are like a zig zag this month compared to the other two i have done, if i was to go by my chart i'd say it wasnt my month this month b/c i thought i would have a steady rise but im trying to stay positive   but n the other hand... with my positive mental attitude.... it could be a sign! lol

 is never in vain when ttc   got my fingers crossed for us all this month


----------



## knikki

Hey Misty - I know I should look at charting, but given that I ovulate normally and we know there isn't much chance of us conceiving naturally (male factor fertility issues), I find it all a bit much.  it will make me more obsessive if that's possible!

Hey CR - hope you are ok.

TK - who is BF on the testing list??


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Im back form lunchie poos....

I with you on this one this month


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees how was lunch hun?! have u n dh made up yet?!  x

Knik BF is Butterflywings x 

I am here but away (so im not quite here but u know what i mean  ) so i will reply so dunno when lol x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,It was ok just saw dh for a bit as he is at home dismantelling our kitchen got a man to plaster it all coming at 8am tomorrow, no lie in for us tomorrow.
DH still moody  but he just texed me to say he loves me  thanks for asking.

Right about our charts   what a zig zag of confusion 

What are you doing this weekend then tk,any plans? i feel like a huge glass of red wine.


----------



## MistyW

Hi Knikki - I know what you mean about getting obsessed.  I am guilty of that I'm afraid    I've just been reading 'The Book' and I think I've got a bit over zealous about it all.  I still think it's worth considering even if you are ovulating normally.  It's not just about finding out when or if you ovulate though, it's about finding out when you've got the best chance to conceive, and it is especially important if there's a problem on the male side because it gives you an indication of when it's the best time to get


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,what books that? I need a book 

Hows you this sarvo hun? did you see my temp has shot up on my chart?


----------



## Topkat08

Sounds like a 7am start for u tomoz then Rees lol x Dunno what the plans are for the weekend yet. X-factor on Sat then Im a celeb on Sun but not sure what we're gonna be doing in between   x 

What about u hun?! x 

wheres FO, PoDsY, DK n Bubs?! 

Tummy Tums if ur readin in... hope ur alright hun


----------



## Star02

Hey Ladies

I'm new to FF and wanted to say a quick hello.  Waiting to get various results back and if all ok due to start Clomid Dec/Jan.

This website has helped me already so much and it's great to be able to speak to people who are going through the same situation.

Have a good eve!!


----------



## Topkat08

hay Star,

Hope ur alright hun. Glad u have found ur way here   good luck with ur results and i hope u can start clomid soon   x


----------



## Star02

Thanks Topkat


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

not sure whats happening the rest of the weekend as last weekend was far to busy.dont want to do to much..I was just saying to Knikki I really fancy a huge glass of red wine  but I better not incase im preggers although I did have one glass last night.


----------



## knikki

Hey Star,

Glad you came and found us.  I was wondering if you were a bit shy as you hadn't appeared!!    

Have a great weekend hun,

N x


----------



## Topkat08

no probs Star, when r u due to get ur results if u dont mind me asking?!  

Rees i dont think it will affect the lil beanie if u are hun, not yet anyway so in the words of PoDsy The Weirdo ( ) if i want a glass of wine... have one


----------



## MistyW

Hi Star, hope the results are good and you get your hands on the 'magic pills' soon.  Let us know how you get along x

Rees - The book is the one that FO and Jen recommended - Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler.  There are quite a few going on ebay, but don't start bidding against each other   It's brilliant - I feel a lot more positive since I've started reading it.  And I'm taking the charting a lot more seriously now that I understand why I'm doing it.  BTW, I don't know how to look at your chart.  Mine's now on the other FF site, but I don't know how to access anybody elses.  Would like to have a nosey, see how mine compares   And, one glass shouldn't hurt - but only do it if you won't freak out and panic later on when you get your BFP  

My dh is taking me out for a romantic meal on Saturday night!  I can't remember the last time we went out for dinner just the two of us, so I'm really looking foward to it.  I'm even going to wear my posh new shoes   Going to miss X Fac and Strictly though   Bring back Laura!!!!

Hi TK - who you want to win X Fac and Strictly?


----------



## Fire Opal

hello all

been reading ya posts all day but been sleeping on and off and typing with one hand as laying on my side, isn't easy,

fo


----------



## MistyW

PS If you do buy the book, don't (like I did) leave it lying about on the coffee table and then invite the next door neighbour in for a cup of tea


----------



## knikki

Diana and John Seargeant!!


----------



## Topkat08

hay Misty, dont watch Strictly but i would like JLS 2 win (yummy   lol) i dont really mind who wins as long as its NOT Oeghan (dont know how he spells it), Rachael (cant stand her!!!) Ruth (she sings through her nose) Daniel (get him OUT!!) and finally Diana (although i think he has a chance).... so guess that leaves JLS or Alex 2 win 

What about u?!

Knikki whos John?! lol x

Hay FO, hows u feeling now hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty,

I am going to get that book,try to get it this weekend if I can.thanks.

Argh thats nice going out for romantic meal,we have not done that in a long time,Its nice being able to dress yourself up now and then.enjoy yourself hun..

To view my chart and the others click on the bit that says fertility freind.com under their ticker ie under my blue ticker with the CD on it??


----------



## Fire Opal

hi tk,

i'm struggling though  
have yuk amount of slimmy stuff in my mouth and throat, feel like i have an egg white in my mouth, yuk yuk,

oh and that book is fab,
fo


----------



## Topkat08

Urgh FO i dont think id compare anything in my mouth to EW 

bummer about u not feeling any better tho  hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Rees1978

Poor FO she had EW mouth..YUK


----------



## Fire Opal

ok i know its a wrong thing to compare    with but my mouth feels all slimmy 

v aware of my bodies fluids now  

fo


----------



## MistyW

TK, Rees, FO - Your charts are all looking brilliant.    I get a thermal shift tomorrow.  How do I put the link in here so you can see mine?

FO - YUKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Cool misty        

Thanks for looking at my chart hun.

If you go to fertilityfreind.com web site,are you registerd with them? you can do a ticker and copy the bb code into your signature on here then everyone can view it.Then you will be able to do a chart on there? does that make sense?


----------



## MistyW

Bingo! It works!
Right, I've got to go now.  Have a great weekend.
I'll bob in over the weekend to see if any exciting news.
   to everybody xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Ok Misty,have a good weekend too ,speak soon x

I will try to pop on aswell


----------



## Topkat08

hay Misty   u get a thermal shift tomoz as well hun. Hope u have a good weekend  

Hay Rees hope u have a good weekend as well hun  

I thought my chart was looking a bit poop 2 be honest lol but as i have said before... its completely different to the last 2 months so hoping its a ''sign'' does that make me sad or desperate?!


----------



## Coffee republic

Ok - just having a downer moment.
Working the weekend is never good and always makes me rather irritable. Have decided to spiral thoughts downwards .... ending with  I'll never get pregnant 

I know there are lots of BFPs all over the web-site and it could be any-one one of us very soon. 

Umm... must not think so negatively is just silly. We can all get there in the end!   

CFx


----------



## Topkat08

Ok CF   for all the negative thoughts and in with the  

I know it sometimes seems that its ''never gonna happen'' n i bet thats what all the girlies who have got or had there bfp's use to think but we must believe that it will happen.

It was only last night i was thinking ''God i hope im not still ttc this time next year'' coz that would just send me completely looney but dp soon got me out of that   

So sending loads of                    ur way hun


----------



## Coffee republic

Topkat - that is very sweet

You're absolutely right. I remember 4 years ago almost to the day walking down the street and thinking i may never find a man and would be single forever - i really was getting my head round it. I then met DH in the next few weeks.

This is just the same... we will get there... and it will just be so special

3 days til testing for you topkat. Lots of      

CF x


----------



## katiejane

Hi everyone

Sorry to gatecrash!

I am 27 years old,  have PCOS and have 2 failed ivf cycles this year.

After a follow up appointment tioday at my clinic in Hull, I was told i was just very unlucky! And then my consultant did something that surprised me...prescribed me Clomid! I am sure that this could have been tried years ago but hey ho what do I know?! lol

I am waiting for AF to start any time now to start the Clomid, and have been looking for info on teh net, success stories etc but only find bad reviews   until I found this thread!

So I hope u dont mind me joining u and any info that you have  would be very much appreciated at the moment!

Loads of love 

Katie xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya TK and CR

tk how's you, have had a cross moment with children in need, just watched the start and their going on about helping abused kids, after all that has been in the news this week about baby p and the other 2, i can't watch it, makes me mad, is that bad of me.

CR hang in there hun, i was like you 4 months ago and felt i couldn't cope every month but we all seem to get through it, we will all keep eachother strong  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Katie,

Welcome to the clomid room hun. Sorry to hear that the IVF was successful and i hope ur one of the lucky ones who fall pg soon  

Bad thing to google Clomid... i dont the same thing n felt really depressed afterwards but we have had some success stories in here the last couple of months so it does make ya feel a bit more hopefull so sending loads of     ur way x

CR so u believe in fate?! maybe the same thing will happen with all this ttc lark... feel like its never gonna happen n come ur otd... BFP  

My tickers wrong hun... got 6 days 2 go before i test b/c i ov'd 3 days later then ''normal'' but have said that im not gonna test unless im late or something b/c im sick of seeing bfn's month after month. Going by my chart alone  

FO i watched CIN last year n was crying at all the stories. Cant watch it this year for the same reason as u x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Girls 

I'm out this month af arrived full force yesterday, trying to look for positives  

ummmmm well.......

Cycle was only 30 days
I ovulated
Normal LP
I could drink wine last night
It could happen next month 

Start the clomid again today  

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay RJ was thinking about u earlier. Sorry 2 hear that the wicked  of the South caught ya y'day   

U have listed the positive things that have happened this month n u never know.... might get a BFP for xmas


----------



## strawberryjam

Thanks honey

I have a ball to go to the day that my next period is due so if the clomid does work I will be able to celebrate with my H minus wine if it doesn't then I am so having a big glass of wine  
x


----------



## Coffee republic

Oh RJ    

I think a BFP next month just before Xmas would be just the business for you

We can definitely get through this together

CR xxx


----------



## Topkat08

good on ya hun but hopefully u'll get the bestest *i know thats not a word lol* xmas pressie ever!

I was in Sainsbury's the other day n on one of the kiddies tops it said...
                                              ''All Mummy Wants 
                                               For Christmas...
                                               Is Me!'' 
I just thought ''ain't that the  truth   x


----------



## strawberryjam

Thanks CR , TK I have seen that top and I know what you mean.
Oh and bestest is such a good word!


----------



## Coffee republic

Bestest bestest bestest (do that sound like Violet what's her name from Charlie and the Chocolate factory)!

Girlies here's to the bestest Xmas present  for ALL of us!

Despite working my mission for tomorrow is   - you can all check up on me - and maybe all join in

All in preperation for  next week

CR x


----------



## Topkat08

lol RJ... thanks  

Soz CF u last post has cafaffled me x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello girlies

Had lovely lunch with my buddys and got my neice tonight, she is georgous and fast asleep next to me now. Look at her and cant stop       Got some pretty bad cramping pains now? have been lifting her around alot though!!!!11111


KNIK I added you on ******** love, Ye I knew it was your dream for Holly and Robin lol Was just wishing misty luck on the dreams    haha  ! I try to stay positive as I keep telling myself I need to stay strong now as future tx will be even harder so   that   will be soon  

TK Hi ya, Hope you is ok,think about next week not next year honey....specially with a crazy chart like that   

CF Not sure I like this abbreviation as its too much like cm lol, good luck with your tx  

Misty can you dream harder please   Have a good wk end xx

FO Sorry you still poorly....so good for a great month off grrrrrr still at least you are enhancing your senses to your body fluids lol you are a crazy cat. Its a long old month isnt it!!

RJ Sorry about AF lovey but its geat if you can keep chin up. I promised myself that I would rejoice this month just for ovulating and looking like I have so think positive and see it as a practice run if you can    

Rees Crack on and get the bible, it will give you renewed energy. Enjoy your lovely meal with DH and hope the SE's have subsided and that its done its job for ya   

Katie Hi and welcome to the thread. I am intriuged by your history and sorry about your IVF's. Sounds silly and not being insensitive but I hope taking clomid is somehow easier for you and that it helps? Do you know if you ov naturally?? If so do you know if its regularly?

DK Have you thought about what you going to do about clomid?

Podsypoop,Bubs,Tums,and every1 i forgot      

Dilly (********, its in the name.... dill xx)


----------



## Dilee-99

Katie Dont answer if you dont want!! Is there any male factor issues withh your fertility problems?


----------



## Dilee-99

TK You are not sad hun.... I think its a great sign that your chart is different xxx

I know this is sad but I got dry chapped lips.......... Bubs had that lol talk about clutching at straws.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly,

hows u hun?! glad u had a good lunch & having ur neice is gonna make u even more broody lol x how old is she?!

Yep thinking the crazy chart is a sign but just have to wait n see x and yes bubs did have dry lips. how many dpo r ya?! x

p.s ur chart is looking good! x


----------



## strawberryjam

Dilly, your chart is looking good


----------



## Dilee-99

Thanks TK & RJ Shes 6 months, I know my chart is looking up for me but refuse to believe it til bloods. Ye I thought Bubs mentioned it but its pretty cold amd windy here too lol xx


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless her me want a   lol x 

when r u expecting ur bloods?! x


----------



## Dilee-99

I got real bad pains both side right now, not period pain though!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

I'M day 21 sunday so will get them done monday and hopefully know by weds as I will pester cons sec x


----------



## Dilee-99

TMI TMI TMI I'm poohing alot the last couple of days too     only usually go every other day x


----------



## Dilee-99

YOU THINKS I'M CRAZY HUH but if I am lucky enough to get a BFP you will all be reading back to study the details lol xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I post way too quickly!!!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

lol tmi Dilly, i think u r gonna get a bfp this month. not sure about the number 2's tho   x


----------



## Dilee-99

If I do I promise to be eternally greatful  

Off to bed soon xxx


----------



## Topkat08

lol lets hope we get a bfp  

have a gd night hun x


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

had a bit of all shi   y day today,  

i haven't had my period yet?!   so don't know whats happening there, but been feeling af type pains for a while now did a pg test when i got in from doing th shopping with dp and was a bfn but was in a bit of a rush and - tmi i know, but think i might of spashed it a bit (when i wee'd on it) so don't know if that makes any difference. 

not having my period is making me so depressed    - Ive been waring a pad all day in preparation for it!!!
i want to start my next clomid and get it out the way!!!


went to work today and been in a bit of a mood all day not sure why apart from that, been tired today as well, i got asked at work oh Caz would you like kids? - i felt like saying 'oh i have a choice'? - lol but just had to say erm well i don't no really maybe I'm not sure'  - as i couldn't of just gone 'oh yes', of course - as i might not have any!!! - just made me feel a little sadder today as i would loved to have gone ' yeah i can't wait to have a baby, they are so cute - lol ' -but it just ain't happing for me so just had to lie - yet again 

then after work had to walk the dog - which i don't normally mind doing (even though he's naughty lol) but it's so cold and dark lately, and then had to go bl   dy  shopping in asda as we are going to my dp mums for dinner tomorrow (sat) which i don't mind as i quite like going just fed up today hope i feel better in the morning - it's weigh day
hope Ive lots some!

take care girls xx

Caz xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Caz   Sorry you have had a poop day hunny     hope you can have a much better weekend          Cat x


----------



## caz24

thanks cat   might go to bed in a min 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

A good nights sleep will help hun x Night x


----------



## Coffee republic

Caz - hope you are feeling better this morning  

No AF is totally no mans land - hopelessly frustrating  

Heres hoping it will arrive today and then maybe just maybe this will be the magic cycle of clomid - i'm a firm believer of things happening when you least expect  

CF x


----------



## PoDdy

Morning Coffee!
How are you doing?

Morning the rest of you lovely ladies - gosh, I'm in a good mood this morning  makes a change  I just have the most wonderful husband in the World, which is a tough spot to get, as I know there are some super DP/DH's on this site from the sounds of it.

Nothing in particular, but we just had a lovely cuddle and a proper chat about our next steps. The up-shot is that we don't want to hang around another couple of months for our NHS appointment to be told that IVF is the way forward, so we are going to get the wheels in motion ourselves. We'll wait for the *28th November* (my test date TK, could you add me to the list please?) and start calling all of the clinics and see the Dr about getting blood tests done.

    for a BFP, so that we don't have to put our plan into action!

PoDdy


----------



## knikki

Good morning ladies,

Let's see what I can remember from the last few pages of posts...

RJ - really sorry you got your AF, but as seems to be my mantra at the moment, there is still time for a xmas BFP!   

CF - have fun exercising....!  Errr...that word should be censored, it's like swearing!  Hope work isn;t too bad today.

Dilly - nice to see you hun and I've got you on ********!  Nice to see what you look like.  I've got a good feeling about you this month.  BFP hopefully!

Pods - nice to see you hun.  Always miss you!  Hope you feel better for deciding to take control of things.     its not necessary tho. x

TK - you're a nutter but I love you anyway.  

Katie Jane - Glad you've joined us hun.  I'm waiting for my first ICSI at the moment, really sorry to hear your IVFs didn't work.  CLomid has certainly worked for some people on here so fingers crossed for you.  ANd welcome to the nutters board!

DK, Misty, Jenny, Caz, Cat - hope you are having a good day.    

FO - how are your germies??

Rees - all good with DH? Hope you had a nice night last night and that your lamb and spuds hit the spot!

Harmony - hope you are ok  

Bubs - hope baby is growing nicely in there.  

I'm having a disastrous day so far.  SPilled a full cup of tea all over myself so had to get changed again and got a big burn all down the side of my bum.  Nice!!!

DH has now gone out and let me to deal with the workmen.  Ugh!!!

Oh well....hello to any ladies I've missed.  N x


----------



## katiejane

Hi Dilly

There is no male factor, and I have pcos so sometimes have af sometimes not if i do they can be 35-90 days apart! so as far as im aware no ovulation, was on Metformin but that didnt work. I just feel as if i m being palmed off because surely this should have been tried before the ivf? 
They told me i had blocked tubes 4 years ago and now he says that the right one is oopen so although he aint confident it will work (cheers for the support!)  we will give it a go. Other than that he said my choices are more ivf (he would say that at 4k a go) or adoption.

TopKat

Thanks for the advice I should have came in here before scouring the net for info! lol

Katie x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Knikki,
Thanks for the hello.

Are the workmen fit   maybe sperm donation is the answer  

CF, keep positive sweety, try to find other stuff to do and she's sure to turn up the  

Hi KJ, sorry I haven't read back over the threads.  Clomid is very good for PCOS sufferers, but if you had blocked tubes, then there was no way clomid would have worked hun.  Loads of eggs, but no way for them to get the spermy.  Perhaps this is why they didn't try you on it before.  Good news that you have one open now though  

Off to walk the doglett now - at least it's dry here


----------



## knikki

Pods - er...no...without meaning to be rude to them they are at least 50ish....


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all x

Pod naughty girl, but nik are they fit


----------



## Fire Opal

HOw is everyone today ?

I've been coughing all night and throat and month still full of yuk, making me feel sick,

been up for a while as my coughing was stopping dh having a lay in,
going to send the dogs are in a min to wake him up  

what ya all doing today? think i'll be spending the day on the sofa   pants

all our temps are looking good, wouldn't it be good if loads of us got pg this month,
we would all have to meet up with our babies  

fo


----------



## knikki

FO - no re the men... they are no harrison ford...!

Hope you feel better soon.

I'd love to meet up with you when I have my twins!!


----------



## Fire Opal

cool, sounds like a plan, we'll get pg, give birth and meet with our twins  

fo


----------



## knikki

great stuff.  job done.


----------



## Lettsy

Hi everyone

Knikki - ouch . . .   don't do this for a while!  

Just a quickie as i'm off to work in a bit.
Well had a message left on my a/phone yesterday from hosp re my day 21 bloods. I have ovulated which is great news. Of course being me I then spend the rest of the day day-dreaming about the possiblilty of being pregnant and choosing names, as you do   
Didn't sleep well as had some pains, anyway woke up this morning   TMI and i've got a pinky brown discharge and period pains. Think AF is on her way but it just seems too early i'm only on day 25. I'm CONFUSED.COM!


Sx


----------



## caz24

hiya girls

i guess I'm feeling a little better today still i little tired got up far to early as i went for a wee about 8 ish and my dog kept dancing round me lol - think he needed to go as well lol so let him in the garden and by the time I'd gone downstairs i thought i might as well make me and DP a cuppa - so ended up staying awake lol.

haven't done another pg test yet - seriously don't know what to do ? - maybe i didn't even ovulate last month which is why i haven't gotten a period it's so weird though as i normally would get it by now  

good news is Ive lost weight I'm now 12st 12 (was 12.13 1/4 last week) - me and DP  had boiled egg and soldiers for breakfast they are so yummy! lol

hope your all okay bubs, topcats cr, fo, rj, misty, dk so for those Ive missed

and good luck to those who have to test soon     

take care girls 

Caz xx


----------



## knikki

Morning Lettsy - I will not be bending over today...!  
fingers crossed the blood is from implantation bleeding, especially if it is too early for normal AF.   


Caz - Good morning!


----------



## caz24

morning knikki,

i was thinking the same thing about maybe that it's implation     - what day you testing lessty hun ? xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Lettsy, I'm crossing my fingers that it's implantation bleeping sweety    

Caz,
Well done on the weight loss!   but where is     hope she shows up for you soon, although, I hope even more that it's a BFP for you!

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

soz for no personals but once again, laying on the sofa full of germs and typing with one hand,

both dogs cuddled up on me  

hi to all,

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon ladies,

Gonna try n remember as much as i can but... u lot do chat a lot!  

Wooohooooo Lettsy sounds like implantation to me   hope ur alright hun. Take it easy! x

Caz sorry to hear u were having a bad day y'day, hope ur having a better one today   hope af comes soon so u can start the good ol clomid again BUT i hope even more there's no need n u get a bfp x Well done on the weight loss   

Hay Cat hows u hun?! wheres ur side kick lately?!  

 PoDsY where have u been hiding?! [email protected] office eh cant u ask to be moved   right added ya to the list! Anyway down to business... i really hope u dont have to put ur next steps into action n get a BFP on ur test date    

Knik hows u hun?! 50ish yo workmen hubba hubba....NOT!  think ur dh got oldies for a reason, imagine ur workmen look like Vinny D   

P.S im not a nutter   wuv u 2    

Hay KJ how r u today hun?! once u know for sure ur not pg (blood results or something) is there no chance of getting something to bring it on?! x hope it doesn't come to that tho  

OI Germie (aka FO)   wont ask how ur doing seen as u have already said ur on the sofa full of germs... hope ur feeling better soon x

Hay DK hows u today hun?! hope the brusies/ swelling n pain is starting to ease up  

Dilly, Harm, Shelle, CF, RJ & anyone else i have missed  

Weeeeeeeell good news from me today is my temp didnt drop as low as i thought it would of today  im sitting here having a tropical moment   n have af type on/ off belly aches   roll on next week when i'll know either way


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello TK

ya temp is looking great still,  

well i've stayed away from the lemsip and taking paracetamal and making my own, hot honey and lemon   lemons
its good for cutting through yuk but does make my mouth pukker up 

what ya up tp ?

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO,

U think my chart is looking good... i dont   looking through all the charts on the other FF site n cant see 1 similar  

Anyway.... i dont blame ya for staying away from the lemsip... urgh! Hope ur home made one tastes better. U still got a mouth full of EW?!   x 

Not up to much today, having a quite one! juat putting a cd together at the mo. What about u?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

Mines been up and down this month to, ya staying above the line which is good.

I'm just mincing about taking it easy, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO ur charts not as bad lol... looking good for ya this month tho  

Looks like we're on our own today! wheres everyone hiding?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

well thats done me in, just went out and cleaned out my rabbit and G pigs, come over all hot and coughing  

My temp not bad but more up and down than the last 3 months

just us 2 sado's today  

my dh is fitting a light and electic plug in the shed.

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm here honeyz reading quietly in the corner, Just had a lille snooze...... neices are tiring!! Shes gone home now xxx

Still got mooerate low back pain and stitch pains on bpth sides and my butt muscles hurt lol!! Temp has again stayed up yippee and had second reiki treatment today which was nice  

Had lots wild alaskan salmon for lunch so feeling omega 3 healthy today. Could really do with losing a few pounds as got christmas doo in a couple of weeks grrrrr, I'm at my heaviest ever!!!! Got low GI diet and recipe books....just dont follow them lol  

All our charts look fairly good huh? Roll on Monday Bloods xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

oh and I'm going for a Mega Indian nosh up tom for our anniversary so that will help.....................NOT!!


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya FO... but i feel sorry for ur poor rabbit n g pigs, having u spread ur lurgies on them   lol x 

Yep im deffo with ya on having a weird chart compared to the others... think it could be '' a sign'' but probarly building my hopes up again for nothing  

Hay Dilly, hows u?! glad ur feeling omega healthy   ur chart is still looking good   how long u been with ur hubby tomoz?! x

Feeling weird (er) today... got like a dull ache below my belly button n at my lower back & shoulders   

Who do u want to leave xfactor tonight?! I want Daniel, Ruth or Rachael to go!!!


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies just wanted to quickly come in and see how everyone was doing 2day?its only a quick visit as i am not to good at the mo so if i dont come on for abit i am ok just wanted to let u know xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

yo yo yo Dill

yummy curry, 

weird, my shoulder pain is back  seem to get it every month  
had the odd dull tummy pain and tmi, my right neep is darker than my left one, 

X factor later,  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Harm   keep going hun, time is a healer, hang in there
much love

Fo


----------



## Dilee-99

Partner TK 9 years! 

Hey FO glad to hear your neep news   lol

Think I'm gonna shake my butt and go for a walk, Fancy a big glass of wine!!

Hi Harmony  

Bubs and Tums If you are around, Hope all is well with the little Nuts xx


----------



## Dilee-99

TK You testing in 2 days? how exciting woowoo x


----------



## Topkat08

lol funny u should say that about u nip FO, mine seem to be a lil darker (sorry tmi) n red raw to touch   hope its all a good sign for us    

Hay Harm, sorry to hear ur not feeling much better hun   They say that time is a healer n its true but thats no help now i know but we'll all here for ya. Although we live a good hundred odd miles away sure we can try n help ya emotionally as best we can 

I take it theres still no news from the hospital?! x

Dilly ~ Ooh partner hay... after 9 years id be calling him me hubby LOL   anyway...    now go n get that glass of wine   x 

p.s its 5 days before i find out if im utd. Ov'd 3 days late so adding 3 days to my cycle lol x


----------



## harmony802005

no tk no news but i did ring up admissions on friday and i am on the emergency list so the lady said it will be soon,she said i cld ring up on monday and book my admission then hun so hopefully it will be soon i got stuff to do i cant just be sitting here doing nothing and being in pain :-(,how r u tk babe xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Daniels gotta go!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

Thought I would share this, Its from a quote on another site. Maybe I was on my own thinking over 30 for ov confirmation?? I mean 0.4 and 0.7 there is no question in it for me but maybe for some of you?

I really have to put to bed this myth that you need a level of 30 to show ovulation. You need a level of around 30 to sustain a pregnancy but it's perfectly possible to have ovulated on levels in the teens. I have been pregnant on levels of 18. The fact that this myth is perpetuated means, in my opinion, that many women are being told that they are not ovulating and getting pregnant when infact they are ovulating but their progesterone levels are not reaching high enough levels for implantation to occur and infact they're often having multiple very early miscarriages. 

I had 4 m/c when ttc #2 and my levels never went over 23. All pregnancies were confirmed by blood tests. My 5th pregnancy had a level of 7 and doppler ultrasound showed no progesterone activity at all yet I had a BFP and once on progesterone supplements went onto have a healthy 41 week baby.


----------



## Topkat08

Aww bless ya Harm... Really hope it gets sorted soon.

Woohoo Dilly thanks for sharing that hun... Interesting!

So what did ya all think of x-factor tonight?! Heres my thoughts on it...

I dont think Ruth done Angel's any justice, she seemed to try n make it a rock song   Like Alex but no sure on the song choice, luv JLS but again not sure on the song, Diana's voice is getting annoying, Rach wasn't that bad but dont want her to win!!! Oeghan is a funnion! dont want him to win but dont think he's gonna go tonight so that bring me to the bottom 2... Daniel & Ruth


----------



## Fire Opal

hello tk and Dil

I'm with ya on X F Alex to win, Daniel to go go go,

fo

oh and they were oven chips and thin crust pizza


----------



## Fire Opal

Yipeeeeeeeeeee e's out at last,

well me being a sickly little   i'm off to bed to cough my self stupid 

night night TK sleep well

fo


----------



## Topkat08

woohoooo Daniel is finally out! 

anyways.... good night FO hun hope ur feeling a bit better 2moz  

Right signing out for the night aswell x

Night Night


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

just a quick word, just got back from dp's mums had lovely roast dinner that didnt have to cook! was grate watched x factor eairyer as well so glad he's out!

did a pg test again today but still a bfn - don't know whats happening to me been having af type pains all day to be honest it's making me moody as hell and knicker watching when i go to the loo!

fo - sorry your not feeling well today - just take it easy  

harm - big hugs xx   

hope your all okay topcat, rj, cr, tk, dilly, misty everyone else 


caz xx


----------



## PoDdy

Morning,
I wont be on for long as the in-laws are coming over and the house wont pass Royal inspection at the moment!

Just wanted to point something out to FO - don't forget that when you are ill, your temps will be artificially high as your body fights off whatever it is.  

Hi TK, I think your chart looks perfectly normal hun (good).  Thats the type of variation I get and I often get that strange "U" shape before ov too.

Dilly, thanks for the info on prog levels, I got 24 (exactly 7 days before AF arrived, so correct day) at my last test and yet I still got a temperature shift and all the signs of ovulation - low cervix, EWCM, bloated and then it stopped when my temp went up, just as if I had ovulated.  I have heard that some clinics take a level of 20. 

TK, I can't ask to move desks just to get on FF  also, there aren't any others...the place is chocca.

Have a lovely day all and thanks for your comments.
PoD


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi 

Sorry not been around much I am stuck at my outlaws! Poddy I had a progesterone of 29 one month my clinic take above 30, I was told that even though I had my bloods done 7dpo, I had them done in the morning and I may have ovulated later in the day and if I had had my bloods done later in the day I probably would have found my progesterone would have been above 30. She also said with that result of 29 if I had other signs of ovulation then to take it has I ovulated.

x


----------



## knikki

Morning ladies!


----------



## strawberryjam

Morning


----------



## Lettsy

Morning Girls  

FO hope the lurgey goes soon!

Sorry if my post doesn't make sense, I didn't finish work til midnight and i'm back at work at 12:30 today. 
I've still got quite bad period pains. It doesn't come and go, it is pretty much constant. I still have a tiny amount of brown discharge but it's barely nothing now. I did a test this morning and it was   but not sure if too early to test. According to my temp I think I  ovulated on day 11? as my temp increased by half a degree. 14 days later I get period pain so I think it's def a neg this month. I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow to see how long I should wait before starting round two of Clomid. 
By the way I don't have any other symptoms at all, (.)(.) not sore, ( it's a bit difficult to grope myself at work!) 
  Fingers crossed for everyone else this month!

Sx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

Pod i'm not getting my hopes up with my temps, as you say the 37's could just be these germs,
been coughing all night and TMI having to spit into a tissue yuk, now has rib ache from coughing,
hope it goes soon as feb up with feeling crap.

Caz and lettsy, bummer about the tests but i always say its not over til the old  shows up proper.

well another lazy germ fulled day, dh is putting up a fence for next door so when they come past our garden with new baby our dogs won't scare little one to much,

hope you all have a fab sunday, Pod good luck with the in laws

fo


----------



## Coffee republic

Letsy    

- I still think you may be be OK - still a little early? 

Statistically speaking there should definitely be a    on this board very soon

CR x


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning peeps

My temp is up again which as you know by now make me         

Cant wait cd21 bloods tom althou I will actually be cd22  
I am of course completly convinced that I ov'd and just as convinced that I am UTD so setting myself up for the pitts very well   . Spent most of yest evening looking at my due date and whats happening......... hello stop   .

Glad Daniel went even though like most people who watched him he has my sympathy vote big time....Love him, At least he can get home to his lille one. Dont want Alex to win even though she is vocally FANTASTIC...something I dont like about her, Racheal annoys me and little Diana is getting a tiny bit grating!! Of course I cant sing to save my life xxx

TK,PODS,HARM,DK,FO  Morning  

Lettsy Think its way early so dont give up, I'm on my first 2ww ever as never known if I have ov'd o have not ov'd on cycles I have monitered and OMG ladies its the worst wait ever although waiting to ov is not much fun either!! I dont think you can rule out a bfp until 14 dpo and even then I would wait till day 35 and another bfn xxx

Yo CF, I wanna be one of your stats please  

Caz How many DPO are you?? Testing early too by any chance   

RJ Hope the outlaws are cool, We just rang ours to say we not going to dinner later as going for an indian and they said we have cooked a roast oops. DP isnt too worried about it.........They are Italians and why is the roast already coked We better go for a coffee   Interesting about the progesterone xxxx

FO    GET WELL SOON X
Dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

= TMI NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH!!!

Sorry TMI How would you describe your cm since ovulation? Has it changed or stayed the same?

Mine is clear and greasy?? I never noticed this before but have only monitered it this month, I usually get lots of ewcm and have to wear panty liners most on month. Is this just the joy of ovulating??


----------



## Dilee-99

FO & TK - JUST IN CASE YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT TESTING AT 10DPO!!!


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody.
I'm pretty certain that I haven't ov'd this month, so the good news for you lot is that you all have a statistically higher chance of a BFP since I have dropped out  
Feeling pretty fed up about it, lots of BMS this month and all I got was cystitis  
Thinking I might call the doc and see if can increase Clomid to 100mg next time (still hoping for Xmas BFP!)
   Soooo disappointed, but better to know now (thanks to charting) than torture myself for the next 2 weeks  
Dilly - I'm sorry but don't know the answer to your question   but am sending you lots of     hope your BFP is confirmed soon  
Lettsy - I think you may have tested too early.  Are you sure you ov'd day 11 - your chart shows that it could have been later.  How long are your cycles normally?   it's an implantation bleed  
Hi to everybody else, please at least one of you get a BFP this week, need a boost


----------



## MistyW

PS - Any Emma's on here?  Dreamt last night about a girl called Emma getting preggers!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

All right Dill. cycle bud

no chance of me testing early i have driven myself mad the past 3 months testing in the middle of the night and in the day, 5 tests is my max, so this month i will leave it, or thats my plan at the mo,  

As for CM mine is now white and leaving a patch in my GUSSET   ( soz love that word and don't use it much)
i'm such a child 

Misty hows the book reading, don't like the pic's of the cervix yuk  

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

FO I think its the cervix pictures leading me to obsession   Thanks for checking your gusset  

Misty Do you normally ov and know when? Its just that many people ov later than day 14 and your chart says you are cd15? I think for example Bubs ov'd cd19 the month she got her BFP (her chart is still up) and I'm sure if you look at some others charts you will see simular xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh thats my middle name Emma   wishful thinking it was me tho   but you live in hope ..hope you are all having a good weekend.

Cat x


----------



## Dilee-99

Also Misty remember that you wont see your thermal shift until after ovulation. Cant quite explain how chart picks it up (something to do with 3 consecutive temps perceeding the 6 previous) but it will not draw your coverline until a couple of days after?!


----------



## Dilee-99

When everyone joined this site did they get the 20 ff education sessions? If so did your read them?? They are great and will tech you lots xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

and those of you they dont tech they will teach!!!!


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

on last day in marrakech, fly home tomorrow, is lovely here

haventù read back too much but doesnt look like there are any more bfps?  

am now on the 25mg clomid but not getting any side effects so wondering whether it is working?  last time side effects were really bad  or maybe is just because I am more chilled,

hope its working getting worried about scan on wednesday now,    praying there is at least 1 good follicle on my left ovary and must only be 2 follicles max       

lots of love to everyone, will post more in the week but getting frustrated with this barmy french keyboard,

will pray for more bfps for everyone, and of course that all those with bumps already are doing well

love 
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Gooooooooood Afternoon,

How r we all ladies?! have read all the posts but cant remember a thing lol

Lettsy dont count it as a bfn hun b/c u have tested to early, they say that if u have implantation spotting/bleed then u should wait atleast a week before testing. im feeling good for u this month   how r u anyway?! 

Dilly u chart is looking sooooooo good this month   anyway before i forget how r u today?! and    (i have said it to the right person haven't i?!  ) No chance of me testing early for a couple of reasons, 1) have no hpt at home 2) dont plan on getting one either 3) find it so blooming depressing having  starring back at me month after month! Soz cant help ya with the CM hun

FO me germie buddie how r u hun?! soz 2 hear ur not feeling much better *now keeps ur germs to urself a min*   lol x p.s loving the word...'Gusset'

Hay Misty hows u today hun?! Now r u sure it was Emma n not Nikki?!  
Sorry to hear that ur not feeling 2 good today. R u sure u haven't ov'd this month?! it ain't over till the wicked  if the South shows ur face x

Hay CF how r u hun?! 

Hay Jenny hows u hols going hun?! nope no bfp's so far   dont get disheartened if ur having no side effects... give it a week or so lol x  

OI OI  PoDsY hows u doing hun?! thanks for that vote of confidence re: my chart.   Hope ur having a good day with ur in-laws (are they like Monster in law  ?)  sorry bad joke   hope u have pasted the royal inspection   got a question for ya if u dont mind... if i ov'd 3 days later then ''normal'' does that deffo mean af will be 3 days late?! temp dropped down from 36.2 to 36.0 so wondering if its the drop of the dreaded  or is it a bit early at 10dpo   

Shelle, Harm, DK, BF and anyone else i have missed  

God all i can hear is some  listening to UB40   it ain't even proper reggae


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey TK you soo funny lol, Yay its the right person although its officially on tues but DP works nights so going for nossh tonight mmmmmm Indian!!! Not sure about your temp, makes sense that af would be 3 days later doesnt it??!!

Just been looking at whittlebury Hall...Thinks I could do with a treat lol   a lille early xmas pressie xx


----------



## Topkat08

i thought that but worried that the lil drop is the one before af comes but im only 10dpo so think im just being a lil negative   had af type pain on n off for the last couple of days but nothing today. Arrrrrrrraaaaaaagggggghhhhh im going completly BoNkErS!!!!! 

Phew! glad i got the right person otherwise would of looked daft(er)    Mmm indian curry eh?! lovely!  

Sorry gonna sound   but whats Whittlebury Hall?! a wedding venue   

Anyone watch Eastenders?! its gonna come out that the baby is Jacks next week  poor Shawny


----------



## MistyW

Nooooooo!!! Poor Shauny!!!!  Jack used to be good looking, but has now just gone a bit skinny weird looking.  Much rather have psycho Sean as the daddy.

Hope John Sergeant doesn't get kicked out tonight!  Aaaargh, just let it out that I watch rubbish tv.  NOT watching jungly thing though.  I think that they are mean to the cute little creepy crawlies


----------



## Topkat08

lol Misty im with ya on that on that on about jack. Feel sorry for the nutter tho coz he's gonna flip... hes leaving so wonder how thats gonna be played out?! 

Dont watch Strictly but gonna be watching im a celeb, find it funny when they have to eat all those creepy crawlies   Urgh! no way would i EVER do that


----------



## Fire Opal

Afternoon you lot

i'll say i haven't watched easty ender's for anout 10 years, everyone is so angry or upset.

will watch the start of celeb, just to see what sado's are on it, 

feeling a bit beter at the mo,

hope ya all doing ok and not going to crazy about this 2ww

fo


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How are we all..Been looking in on you all and see your all well apart for FO hope ou cold is getting better hun!

Tk: thank you for the PM means alot to me!  

Sorry i have not posted for a few days not been to well at all  
I forgot to take my steriods when i had my op and what with having a Heavy AF and sickness and diarea its really knocked me for six! 

Just been reading in the paper about poor baby p god i was crying its horrible aint it! Why is it lovely ladies like us find it hard TTC and women/men have children no trouble and treat them like that

Anyway how i everyone? All having a nice afternoon??

Katie xx


----------



## Topkat08

lol FO. 

If u got to the im a celeb website it tells ya whos on, cant remember them all but i just wanna see how screamish they are  

Glad ur feeling a bit better. As for going crazy... think we all crossed that line ages ago lol x 

Hay DK, hows u stranger?! soz to hear that ur not feeling much better, hopefully u will soon. Big day tomorrow eh?! u havent taken the clomid have ya?! (n tell the truth  ) x


----------



## DK

Hey tk: How are you hun Taken my steriods now so should feel better soon i hope!
Nope have not taken the clomid yet, wanted to really have wanted to but i know deep down i was in the wrong to and would only cause more problems!
Got my  scan at 2pm! Still got a little bleeding so not sure if it will go ahead (lighter now though) but got to ring them in the morning and see! Fingers crossed! Hope they say i can take it and day 5 is not to late! Il be so gutted! x


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya DK, i know u'll be gutted but at the end of the day u've gotta make sure ur in good health when ttc n what with the over stimm last month then the op u really need time to recover from it all so even if they say u cant take clomid (hoping they dont say that) atleast u can recover from the op before starting the clomid again n getting all those ''lovely'' side effects. On the plus side of it all... even if u do miss this month n start ur second course in Dec there's still time for a xmas bfp  

The most important thing is ur health x


----------



## Dilee-99

DK You made the right decision honey, The clomid will be there when you get better xx

Sorry lol Whittlebury Hall is a beauty health farm place TK!

TMI (.)(.) are really sore, always are premenstrual but maybe a bit earlier than usual ..... not that I am clutching straws again or anything xxxx

Dilly


----------



## Coffee republic

Dilly :  sore (.) (.) is the best sign.

I had a chemical pregnancy 6 months ago - the pregnancy test went positive but then almost as quickly started to bleed and it was all over - but sore (.) (.) were pretty jolly obvious

Ohh... good luck

CR x


----------



## Fire Opal

just had a fab bath, feel totally chilled in my PJ's

snuggle up for a cozy sunday night ladies

fo


----------



## knikki

I wish I was Fo, my workmen are still here....and guess what they haven't finished, so have to come back again next weekend.  Joy!  another week of living in sh**!  Oh well, rant over...

Hiya to the rest of you.  Keep taking the steroids DK.


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlie wirlies,

Dilly sore (.Y.) are a good sign... im telling ya what with ur chart im feeling pretty good about u this month & that BFP  

lol Ooh the beayty health farm sounds nice Dilz... for a minute thought u were planning ya white wedding  

Aww bless ya FO in ya pj's @ 6pm lol x 

Hay CF how r u hun?! 

Urgh Knikki feel sorry for ya n those 50ish yo workmen  

Well i feel nothing today apart from sore nips...again but had that last month n the month before but no af type pains nothin... jack squiddly!!! so dont know how im feeling about this month. If i get another BFN im gonna be even more depressed having to ttc naturally till Jan/Feb time, then i dont even know if we're gonna get lumbered with more clomid


----------



## Fire Opal

Tk i'm the same

I got so worked up by every pg sign that this month, i am ignoring it all this time

nips dark again, but thats it. diddly skwot 

pj's are pink and soft, to hot to sleep in but great for slobbing out,

fo


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies. 
DH bought some condoms today (no unprotected sex until after the 12th when I have the hycosy) It's going to be very weird after 6 1/2 years together without! Started to worry now what if my tubes are blocked/rubbish? Really not looking forward to it


----------



## Rees1978

Good evening girlies,

Just popping on to read the thread,lots to read since Friday though for me and cant remember all of it now...

Hows your weekends been,

FO your all chilled out,I am finally after busy weekend sorting the kitchen out and house etc.i have a sneeky glass of red wine..  after a yummy chicken roast dinner.  feeling tired so not staying online laides,sorry speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

yummy

mini milk ice cream


----------



## Fire Opal

oh pants missed come dancing, we watched top gear and forgot

who went

fo


----------



## Star02

Hi Ladies

Gosh lots of threads to read since my last visit.  Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Topkat - results i am waiting for are... DH results although he was tested last year results were not amazing but ok, Hysto results as i had a biopsy showed that the  lining of my womb was thicker then it should be, 2-4 day blood test (hopefully this week) and 21 day blood test which results came back showing the my progesterone was low and unlikely to be ovulating.  

On day 30 today and my cycle is usually 34 days.  Would love to start my clomid this cycle .  Started acupuncture two weeks ago so will be interesting to see any effects this cycle probably too early.


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies how was your weekends? 

we had any news on BFP front?

bubsxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How are we all today 

Joiys of monday morning a! 

Me: Well god i have never felt so ill! Terrible!

TMI!!!! Got my scan today, just called my nurse gemma and she said if i only have light sppotting then the con will still do internal, this is going be horrible as its an internal scan! Umm Good job im only light spotting now just light brown! Got my nanny coming wiht me as DH has had to much tme off what with my op! She also said that i wont be allowed to take clomid this month as they dont start from day 5 only 2-6   so this month is a  for us   god what a way to start the day!
Sorry to bring down the page so early in the day!

XX


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

Dk we're all holding your hand for ya scan   take care

Hi Bub hows you lady, my chart says its looking good but high temp prob the germs  

feeling pants this am, coughed so much in the night, not much sleep and my tummy muscles really hurt,
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fed up with these dam germs,

got to walk the dogs and its raining   lots

fo


----------



## bubkin

sounds like you have what my DP has, poor sausage, i left him in bed this morning, he has taken the day off. 

your chart does indeed look good  very similar to the previous month, lets just hope it stays stable 

i have been feeling pretty rubbish due to catching some of DP's illness   but the show must go on


----------



## Topkat08

Gooooooood Morning girlies,

Hay Star, hows u hun?! glad u have come i to the main room, we're not as crazy as we seem...promise   glad the results have come back alright, is there anything they can do about the lining of the womb?! sorry if i sound   but know nothing about it   with regards to not ovulating, once u start the good ol clomid hopefully   that will change   

Hope u get ur bloods done this week n the results come back good  

Hay Bubs hows u hun?! hope ur taking it easy hun   nope no bfp's over the weekend  

Hay DK wont ask how r u seen as u have already said ur feeling terrible so sending ya a BIG   Clomid stays in ur system for about 60 days after taking ur last pill so even tho u not actually taking clomid, it will still be in ur system so theres still hope  

Good luck with ur scan today  

OI OI Germie wont ask how ur feeling either since ur still like ''a turd on a string''   hope ur having fun walking the doggies 

Weeeeeell think this month is another deadend month for me, temps going down hill so no doubt af will be here.  still got sore nips n creamy cm this am (sorry waaaaaaaaaay TMI  ) feeling pretty  to be honest! but in the words of Bubs...''the show must go on''


----------



## bubkin

it not been a rosey weekend for me either tk, but must stay positive.  saturday morning i had some red blood in my cm when i wiped.  i had no more after that.  i panic'd to say the least, but i think i am either lacking in iron, as i am so tired all the time or it could be that i had sex that morning, or maybe both.  either way he is on a sex ban until i've seen midwife on wednesday. 

as i said the show must go on,  and i must stay positive


----------



## Topkat08

Its probarly nothing to worry about hun but it is still best to have it checked out   roll on Weds x Feel sorry for u dp... couldnt get enough  now hes on a ban   

OI OI PoDsY


----------



## Rees1978

Hello ladies im back!! 

How are we all today?

I had my prog bloods today and they tested for rubella.eh  I have to wait a week for the results..but feeling its not my month now,no signs,about 10dpo for me today.


----------



## Coffee republic

Oh dear every-one!

Bubkin, Topkat, Fo, DK - no-one is good!     all round!

Morning morning blues - but it does seem like every-one has reason to be blue
Well maybe a yucky second half of december will mean a fabbo second half of december to make up for it!


----------



## Topkat08

hay Rees, hows u hun?! Rubella eh?!   think u've been round FO coughing & spluttering lol x wouldn't want to to sitting next to u    

think ur feeling like me...  think af is on her way, even tho my only 11dpo my temp had been dropping for the past 3/4 days n apart from the sore nips n cm got jack squiddly   think its over....again n not holding out much hope for the following months either. Guess the only good thing about it is that i can have a good drink up over xmas & new year, but id much rather be utd  

hay CR hows u hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Good to hear from you..

Im not ill,so why did I have that bloods test doen,i dont know 

Yes My temp is still a bit scew wiff,to be honest,yo yo ing up and down 

There's still hope for us TK util the af arrives ay?


----------



## TracyK

Gah linic just rang - got to cancel hycosy as they have cancelled clinic that day - she ringing me back. Why cant they give me the clomid and have done with it. So peed off as DH had arranged day off work etc - fed up of them moving the goalposts

Rees - I had to have test for rubella immunity before GP could refer me to fertility clinic - if you arent immune theyll just give you a jab as if you got german measles when preg can cause probs for baby


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Tracey,
Sorry about your appointment was cancelled,when they calling you back hun?Think you have to have the appoinment before they give you clomid hun.

Thanks for info hun,iv had german measels so should be ok


----------



## bubkin

i had rubella test done on my last blood test too, but i still haven't had any results even dp's semen, hospital is useless sometimes lol


----------



## TracyK

Thanks Rees, think she said today - if they are waiting for my next period to do it they will be waiting a long time - last cycle was 96 days! Only had unprotected sex once since period - we've established my ovaries don't work so wish we could just get the blooming thing out of the way!plus the nurse could have told me last month and we wouldnt have done it lol


----------



## Lettsy

Morning folks,  

DK   Good luck with your scan
Aah FO bless ya, hope you get well soon, hey just think though, you've probably done the equivalent of 1000 sit ups over night! 

Dilly - I feel for you hunny my DH and inlaws are Italian although my in laws live in Italy so I only see them a few times a year - just right  

Misty - I know what you mean re my chart as it has worked out that I ovulated later than day 12 but I had a temp increase of 1/2 degree which made me wonder? Also my pains arrived 14 days later  
My cycles have been all over the place varying from 33 days to 56+ 
I've still got pains and a very slight brown discharge still, I rang the hosp this morning but they werwe all busy so they are ringing me back later. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr      Little Miss Impatient that's me!

On a positive note though i'm germ free so don't go giving me your bugs ladies  

Sx


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody 

TK - As you say, the show must go on!  Your chart looks very similar to the one on P158 of the bible... Chart 11.11 a pregnancy chart, whizzes up and down just like yours.  Keep those fingers crossed!

Bubs - sorry your dp has been blowing his germies on you. Try to take it easy and don't go exhausting yourself even more. Your beanie is too important  

FO - Have looked at your chart before, didn't realise the previous month's was below it.  Erm, well you're reading the bible so you probably know more than me, but it does say that if your temp stays over the cover line for 18 days you are almost certainly pregnant. How long is your luteal phase normally? PS Cherie Lungi (soz about spelling) went.

DK - sorry you've got a horrible day ahead of you, but as TK says, even without the Clomid there is still hope this month.

Star -     that you get to start Clomid this month  

Rees - checking for Rubella immunity is normal when ttc, don't worry  

I've still got yukky cystitis   however, sorry if TMI just got my first EW this year!!!!!  Could I be about to ov?  Please everybody     for me.  

Hello to everybody else, it's taken me so long to post this message as I keep needing to run to the loo, and when I come back there are even more messages    xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Tracy hows u hun?! bummer about the hospital,  useless sometimes. U should see if u can be put on a cancellation list, u never know! when did they say they'd contact u?!  

Hay Rees, think its just something they have to do hun. Sure its nothing to worry about  

Lettsy how r u doing today hun?! sounds like implantation bleeding if u ask me   x 

Hay Misty, hows u?! thats for sharing that info with me about the chart   dont think this is my month tho coz its dropping down n its only 3 days to go before af is due.  
 woohooo good news that u ov'd... keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya


----------



## TracyK

Just rang back - hycosy now 17th dec, just want it out of the way if I have to have it. Feeling bit sorry for myself 
Tk - know just what you mean hun - feel exactly the same - just doesnt seem fair that we have bits that arent working - why us? DH' wimmers are fine so even though he says its not it feels like my fault. I just want to get some treatment started, and i know its wrong but I resent that we cant try now til after the hycosy - what if my ovaries kick in this month


----------



## DK

Fo, rees, bubs, misty, dilly, cat, good morning/afternoon ladies! 

Bubs sorry to hear of your red bleed hun, sex can sometimes cause this also lack of iron, should be anythig, if was only there once could be youcut yourself down there?anything please try and not worry! (i know it hard, but will cause beany more stress) Good luck on wed hun and let us all know!

Tk hunny please dont fill down, thats not like you! Its not over until  comes you know that hun, this could be your month! Feeling like that is easy and is easy to blame yourself as you dont have kids but he does, but please dont... He loves you hun! Its no ones fault!
I know exactly how you fill, me and DH have been trying 4yrs sinc having jack and find it so hard knowing how easy i fell(first time we had sex)with jack and now 4yrs down the line nothing, its heart breaking but im sure we will all get there!  

Im off out now ladies got me scan to go to and got go pick up nanny from town she coming with me bless her! Have a lovely day ladies! xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Exactly one month Tracy, that will soon try by   I know it must be frustrating having to use a rubber when really ttc but its better to be safe than sorry AND..... theres deffo a chance of getting a bfp for x-mas     x

Aww thanks DK gonna try n pick meself up   Good luck with ur scan n make sure u let us know how u get on   x


----------



## TracyK

TK i dont think there is as even if get the provera on 17th to make me bleed ill prob be on period and hopefully clomid over xmas
    we will get there TK


----------



## bubkin

Misty i used to suffer with evil cystitis,  get some canesten oasis, or cystapurin, gets to work really quick.  i hate cystitis as i can't get off the loo becuase it gets too sore


----------



## Shellebell

I think one of these is needed today


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers Shell  

well i'm at work TK   i know what a shock,
coughing on my key board, 

Minxy I have a long luteal phase, 21 days ish, so i can't go by the 18 day thing.

Alright Bubs  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

How you diddling? my chart says Iv ovulated day 21 but I think thats wrong as I should go by my scan I had at the hospital ov around 15 -17,oh so confusing.

I was feeling so positive and thought I had a inclin it was going to be my bfp this cycle month,but now I am not sure.. 

Hiya Knikki where have you gone  ?

Hello all you other lovely ladies...x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Rees

what happened on day 20, bet if you bring that drop up a bit it will change,
mine says i have had a Triphasic rise, 

( It has been suggested that triphasic charts often turn out to show pregnancy, but just as often (if not more so) they do not. A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise after ovulation) 

but as i've got a bug i'm on getting my hopes up

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Shelle that pic is gonna scar me for life...Urgh hate really muscly men! (only my seeeeeeexy dp )

Aww bless ya FO... isnt it getting better yet?!

Hay Rees i know exactly how ur feeling   but u know what they say.... It aint over till she shows her face. 

With regards to ur chart, have u been taking it at the same time every day?! u should go by the scan hun. if i remember right u have forgetton to take it some mornings n also at diff times so all that wil effect the outcome   x 

Ok i know this is a bit of a  but.....i keep thinking ive wet myself (dont laugh its not funny) but when  go to the loo its just creamy cm (sorry told ya it was tmi) does anyone else get that before af?!


----------



## bubkin

rees i would say you ov'd cd18 as the rise you had was the same as my chart.  Fertility friend has only guessed you oved cd21 thats why its dashed lines   we need to get you into the swing of this temp lark lol 

me temp charting gave me something to believe in, and made me feel like i was doing something to help 

Fo my poor DP is feelin a bit better today, but then i have drugged him up to the eye balls with benylin, antibiotics, throat spray and pain killers lol  are you feeling any better?

Hey Tk, how you diddling?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Bubs, im good thanks hun x what about u?! 

Ok just found this n thought id share it with u all.....

If you're at a point in your life when the one thing that's missing is a baby it can be incredibly frustrating to keep trying month after month with no success. In a sense we all take the ability to have a child for granted, especially after years of trying not to get pregnant, and it can often come as quite a shock if you don't manage to conceive right away.

If it is taking a little longer than expected it may come as a reassurance to know that only 30% of couples conceive within their first 3 months of trying however, over 85% conceive within 12 months and over 95% within 24 months, so in all likelihood by this time next year you will have a little bambino of your own to cherish. Having said this statistics take on very little meaning when you're coping with the endless highs and lows of not conceiving each month. So what can you do to make the bumpy ride to baby easier?

Relax - 

The first thing everyone always says is 'relax and it'll happen'; the phrase 'easier said than done' springs to mind in reply. While it is almost impossible to relax when you're counting days and looking for signs that this could be the month you get a positive there is a lot to be said for a bit of 'r and r'. In fact some research has found that lowering your levels of stress can help with your chances of conceiving so taking some time out to pamper yourself is no bad thing. At the very least going shopping, watching a comedy or even going to an exercise class at the gym will help to take your mind off things for a couple of hours.

Don't feel guilty - 

It can be very easy to blame yourself or your partner for not having yet conceived but remember it's no one's fault. The most healthy couple only have a 20 - 25% chance of conceiving each cycle so realistically its just nature doing its thing. On the same note try not to feel to angry or frustrated with your partner if they aren't reacting to the situation in the same way as you. We all deal with things differently and while some of us like to vent, others like to hide their upset. Just because they aren't showing it, it doesn't mean that they're not feeling the disappointment. 

Share the load - 

Trying for a baby can be a very isolating experience especially if your friends have children or are falling pregnant around you. The most positive thing you can do for your own well being is to share your feelings with others; talk to your partner, parents, friends or anyone that you feel comfortable with. Even if you don't feel you can offload to anyone you personally know it can be good to chat to others in a similar situation as this provides a whole nother level of support. Chat rooms or forums are a great place to vent and because of the anonymity they give you freedom to say what you really feel. Click Here to visit our talk forums and find support with others who are trying to conceive.

Take a break -

While charting your fertility and pinpointing when you ovulate does help you to maximise your chances of doing the baby dance at the right time it does put both you and your partner under a lot of stress to perform. This is being recognised to such an extend that some experts are now recommending that rather that rigorously monitoring your fertility you should simply focus on having regular sex throughout your cycle. Even if you're not willing to give it up completely, taking a break can be good for putting the zing back in your sex life and helping you to relax - both of which are only going to help your chances of conceiving.

Don't set goal posts -

Once you start trying to conceive its very easy to set yourself goalposts but unfortunately mother nature doesn't always have the same plans. Rather than thinking 'I'll be pregnant by Christmas' or 'I'm going to have a baby by my next birthday' it's much better to just to relax and try and enjoy the ride no matter how bumpy it feels.

Keep busy -

It sounds cliched but one of the most effective ways to cope with not conceiving is to keep busy. Its so easy to put life on hold and not do things because you're hoping to have a baby soon; this only puts added pressure on you and your partner and means that you miss out on life's wonderful opportunities. So, book that holiday, take a new class or learn to play the guitar, you never know sod's law may just come into its own!

Enjoy couple time -

You may not believe it now but once you do fall pregnant and baby arrives you'll look back on your days as a childless couple with a fondness that only someone who has been severely sleep deprived will understand. Enjoy the lie ins and romantic dinners or even just the opportunity to snuggle up and read a good book uninterrupted. Spending quality time as a couple will help to make the baby making process a whole lot more enjoyable for both of you. 

Hold your head high -

Family events or even catching up with old friends can be stressful when you're trying to fall pregnant, being told that 'its about time you had children' or mentions of that 'ticking clock' are never particularly welcome when you're longing for a baby. In these situations remember that just because you aren't yet pregnant it doesn't make you a bad person; holding your head high and delivering a witty quip such as 'at the moment we're just having fun practicing' will help to silence these upsetting (no matter how well intended) enquiries. 

Keep informed -

Things become a lot less scary when you understand them so reading up on getting pregnant and knowing what to expect can remove a lot of the stress and uncertainty from your journey but as always, if you need extra reassurance or advice visit your GP. 

The only bit i dont like is that we must be the 5% NOT conceiving


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs,know what you mean ima nightmare with the charting,its difficult as I wake in the night aswell,so temps maybe wrong  

Hey TK,Lets try and stay     for our bfps this month x


----------



## Star02

Hi Ladies

Results from my hysto are back and i have an infection on the lining of my womb so have to go one antibiotics for 1 week, which means i can't start Clomid till next month.


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Star,im sorry to hear that honey   

Hey FO,I sorted my chart,looks similar to yours,does the temp have to stay above the cover line do you know?,I need to add bms times in my data boxes...


----------



## Topkat08

Rees gonna try n stay   n deff     my heart out for us all x 

Hay Star how u doing hun?! Sorry to hear about the infection   hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick n u'll get a nice  for xmas x


----------



## Rees1978

Yep fingers crossed eh TK for us   

I think maybe Friday will be too early to test,look at my chart now?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees,

Looked at ur chart n to me it looks like u ov'd on cd17/18. dunno why ff is saying u ov'd on cd 21   x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Star,
Really sorry to hear about the infection, however, I know when they found my endo at the lap&dye there was some solace in the fact that there was a reason for the BFN's.  Hopefully the antibiotics will do their thing and next cycle will be the one  
Try to keep your chin up sweety  

TK, stop obsessing about your chart  

FO, hope you are feeling better hun

Rees, hope you are triphasic and that it does mean a BFP for you!

Bubs, sorry, I haven't read all of your posts - is everything still ok?

Gotta dash, I'm squirrelled away in a meeting room, as my meeting finished early  

PoDdy


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod,how you doing hun.long time no speak? 

Yes me to Pod,pray for bfp


----------



## Topkat08

OI OI PoDsY 

hows u doing?! im not obsessing over my chart *promise * its been dropping the last 3/4 days n although im only 11dpo i cant help thinking that it could be the af drop n what with the cm (sorry tmi) i cant help feeling a bit down


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Please dont feel down,I feel a bit like that too hun,as mine has dropped aswell,but trying very hardest to stay positive and that is supposed to help aswell hun


----------



## Coffee republic

Ok - sorry for being thicko/newbie - but where is every-one looking at/recording data on their chart?

Many thanks

CR x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi CR,

Your not being thick hun.

If you go to the other fertility freinds web site. Fertilityfreind.com and register on there you can do a ticker then copy the bb code in your signature at the top and save then you will be able to add your data into a chart,so everyone can view.does that make sense?it took me a while to get it


----------



## Topkat08

Oop Rees u cant say the website in here hun lol x


----------



## Coffee republic

Oky-cooky - will go it a go 

Many thanks!

Cr x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
well finally i have some GOOD NEWS i have my op on the 16 dec  i could of had it next week but it wouldnt have been done by my gyn dr so i choose to go with my actually gyn dr,his waiting list was 2 months but i am luckly cause i am on the emergency list that is got to the front of the cue just hoping once i have had the op that will it no more pain no more endometisos,but when i had my op last time thay toke away the endometisos and it came back so i am not sure this time also i was pain free for 3 months just so hoping this works otherwise i will be having a hystereumy,another werid thing happen today is my long lost brother found me on ******** havent seen him since i was 16 and i am now 28 still in shock as i dont know why he has contacted me or wat to even say to him as my biological dad told him i was dead when he was young so im kinda in shock,still feeling unwell and in pain well not long now ladies,how is everyone else today xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Cool,

Oh by the way the bb code gets saved on this web site above signature..


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Harm thanks great news about the op hun n also about ur bro! Wow what a day for ya eh?! soz 2 hear ur still in pain but u seem to be a bit cherpy today which is good   x 

That was a pretty harsh thing for ur dad to say but atleast u'll be able to catch up on things... if u want to that is   x


----------



## harmony802005

dont know hun just in shock at the mo i wish i did feel happy just felt that today i wanted to end things the pain isnt getting any pain its just getting hard hun,how r u?x


----------



## Dilee-99

HI all

Have not read back yet need some advice badly.

Had my day 21 progesterone test today and its 22 which my cons sec says suggests I have ovulated as its over 20. My understanding is that if its under 30 it will not sustain pregnancy therefore if I have concieved surely I am likely to misscarry?? With this in mid I called gp (my cons not around today)surgery to ask if I could take some oral progesterone to boost and help sustain if I HAVE CONCIEVEDN and she said no its not evidence based and that they would only do it on IVF cycle not clomid.

Got major pre menstrual symptoms and cramping today so thinking is it early af?early misscarrage? short luteal phase or what? Thinking of testing tom at 9dpo HELP!!


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya hun have u got like gyn dr to ring for advice xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Really awkward as in process of being transfered between consultants and hospitals. The cons who is overseeing my bloods at mo should be around tom. I know that there is no proof I have concieved but I knew exactly when I ov'd and had loads of bms.

Just read this from another site.

It is difficult to know from pregnancy states just what happens to this level, as production then appears from other sites like the developing ovum, placental tissues, etc. Sometimes, various ‘progesterones’ can be added in early pregnancy – as an effort to sustain the pregnancy, but their use is somewhat vague. 


feel like its oh well done you ov'd hopefully will be better next time never mind the fact that you might hace actually concieved. Is there anything I can eat take to boost my progesterone?? Will be fuming if I get BFP and am told I cant have any progesterone suppliment? Not sure what I'm talking about really but just feels wrong x


----------



## Coffee republic

Dilly - thats really difficult

I'm not too surprised thats what your GP said - they are not specialists and progesterone supplementation support for a clomid cycle is pretty much out of their league. Would take a specialist to prescribe the progesterone.

In many ways I wish some-how we could all wish  you the progesterone but I guess if the GP can't prescribe it - then it probably is pretty small chances that it would make a difference any-way - little comfort i guess.

CR x


----------



## Dilee-99

surely it would not hurt to give me progesterone as I am post ov after all I was told to take it on day 35 last month to bring on af!!!

Am I barking up wrong tree Think I have an old precription for northeristerone somewhere?


----------



## harmony802005

ah hun sorry wat u r going though not sure about the meds though or wat u could eat,when i was found out to be pregnant i was given injections to up my hormones to stop me misscarry not sure if u ment those i had to have em every 4 days hun x


----------



## Dilee-99

when did your injections start?


----------



## harmony802005

as soon as i found out i was pregnant hun as i have had recurrent m/c xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

I am going nuts just read this

The following table is a guide to what the progesterone levels can be during pregnancy. Again, you can see the range of normal levels is very wide. 


Weeks of pregnancy  Progesterone levels for a single baby (ng/ml) 
Before pregnancy  1 to 28 
Conception to 12 weeks 9 to 47 
12 to 28 weeks 17 to 146 
28 weeks till birth 55 to 200 

and another site which suggests normal prog at 4 weeks pg is 20


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly sorry i cant really help ya hun but why dont u pm Minxy b/c she seems pretty clued up n is good at giving advice. Im sure she wont mind  

ur chart is looking really good this month   i know its hard but u've gotta try not to build ur hopes up to much b/c u seem so worked up that if u were to get a bfn (although i dont think u will  ) ur gonna come crashing down to earth with one big bang! try n find something to take ur mind off it (easier said then done tho lol) x


----------



## Dilee-99

going by this these theoretically if I am 3 wks pg then 22.3 level is fine!!


----------



## harmony802005

its all mind messing hun thats for sure xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks girls

I have pm'd Natasha TK xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good good. Have u got one of those sensitive hpt?! x


----------



## Dilee-99

ye the 10mlmol ebay ones, just did it and sure there is a very very very faint line, will do another in morning. Maybe I am just runniing away with myself, guess I should not worry until I get a BFP and jsut wait for af xxxxx


----------



## DK

First i want to say sorry for my pc its playing up and wants to add about 7 other letters and please bear with me! Its also onn ago slow! 

Hi dilly how are you hun Have ou done any HPT to see if your preg or not? get some cheapy ones from ebay or pound shop!

Fo, Pod, RJ, tk, harm, cr, rees and all you other lovely ladies!   How are we all this evening!

Well im back from the scan as you gathered hehe! All went well, very well to be honest! He said my womb is perfect(facing the other way hehe but aparntly thats common half the uk suffer it),, Managed to find my left overy woo hoo and its fine, was concerned about scars and cysts but fine! Right one seen easy and also perfect! Both pulsating! ? Never heard of that but he said its good sign! Said my endo lining is very thick(which is a good sign) seeing as i on my period and coming to the end of it it should be thining! but its 8 and said this time in my period should be about 3-5! There is a down side though  not alowed to take clomid this month though as i am on day 5 and wont let me take it that late(i said i have heard of people taking it day 5 or later but he was not having any of it) so BFN this month for us and wit til next AF! He said the pain was just my overies getting used to working again hehe! 150mg next dose!

O well at least thats a good sign and everything is ok a!    

What everyones plans for this evening?x


----------



## harmony802005

how has everyone been today x


----------



## harmony802005

oh sounds like great news dk,so when do u start clomid hunny next month x


----------



## DK

I have already had one month on it harm  on  100mg but at first didnt respond to it then told me i over stimmed but he reckoned i didnt over stim and was just my overies sorting them self out! Missed the point to start this month as now on day 5 so yes have to wait now til next month(next period)so a little uspet by that as it will be a  this month for sure i know! 
TTC for nearly 4.5yrs and no babies so i know! 4 MC yees so itt is possible but not holding no hopes! 
How you feeling hun?good nws for the op a, lets hope it sorts out your pain!   x


----------



## Dilee-99

Helo Ladies Just read lots and lots and feeling a bit better, seems their are many ladies out there in early pg with lower prog than me. Most of them have ended up on progesterone supplements but seems to me over 15 is ok for first trimester anyway. Think its no immediate threat so back to     for a BFP for now xxx

Hope every1 else is ok and sorry to be self obsessed, just had a big panic!! Going to get a hot water bottle for my belly and curl up on the sofa with dp xxxxxxxxx

thanks all 
Dilly


----------



## helenff

Hi all! I'm on my first month of clomid, woo-woo, and am also waiting to have my first appointment at assisted conception clinic at Hammersmith next week (which will hopefully lead me to IVF if I can't get pregnant on clomid).

I did days 2-6, and am currently on day 11, waiting to see when I ovulate. Normally I'm around 12-14 (I ovulate on my own, clomid is a 'throw everything at unexplained infertility' thing with me). I've been trying to do opk sticks, but it's difficult when I don't get home from work till late. I'm temping too, but that's only useful after the fact.

No symptoms bar lots of spots!

Hope everyone is well and having a good month.


----------



## knikki

Hi helen

Nice to hear from you.

I am in a very similar position as you.  I was on clomid as a throw everything type approach, while we wait for ICSI.  Next appt on thursday!   

You sound very positive - good on you!

DO you mind me asking why you can't conceive except through ivf?  DOnt worry if you dont want to say.

N x


----------



## knikki

Sorry helen - i read your post wrong you said IF you didn;t conceive on clomid.

Sorry I'm


----------



## harmony802005

hi dk sorry i didnt get back have been catching up with my brother who i havent seen for 12 years it just all feels like a dream lol its all werid,r hunny u have to think postive u never knew wat will happen i never thought in a million years i would get pregnant again and i was ovulating so thay gave me clomid it happen on the 2nd try,temping is good as u get to know when u r fertilie hunny xxx


----------



## knikki

Apologies in advance, I can feel a rant coming on.... 

Bl**dy bloke has just emailed me to tell me he is expecting a baby at the moment.  He is an old friend who i used to work with.  In the last 5 years he has had 2 marriages, 2 divorces, semi-adopted 2 kids under 5, then deserted them.  Has been made redundant at least 3 times...  but happy days he has been seeing a woman for 6 months and they are expecting a baby together.  I wish him all the luck in the world, but you have to be kidding!!!  The guy is a total   up!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOrry I'll be quiet now...


----------



## harmony802005

r hunny rant away that is what we r here for xxx


----------



## helenff

Don't worry about asking! 

We are just plain ole unexplained. Blood tests were fine, HSG was fine, first sperm test was ok (motility could've been better) - but the second one was great!

I don't know if clomid will help, tbh, if the sperm miss the target every month anyway, but maybe increasing the targets will help. If not I have to hope we get IVF I think. After two years (I know not much compared to some), I am going through my reserves of hope pretty quickly 

Having said all that, I'm actually in a very good place right now precisely because we've got the clomid and appointments, etc, and are making some progress. I'm upbeat really!


----------



## harmony802005

i have a question why is it the ppl that r nasty and dont care seem to get all the good out of life and the ppl that care and love everyone and is there for everyone  and doesn nothing wrong always get the rubbish thrown at em,that is something i dont understand xxx


----------



## elmoeleven

just wanted to say hello,

still no AF, i am getting very fed up waiting for it so that i can start my clomid!

hope everyone is ok

vicci


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all and newies Vic and Helen

Hi Vic wow you are up early, 

Dk glad all ya insides are ok, good sign

well i'm been up since 7 as coughing so bad,   was sick this am from coughing, lots of yuk
how have a head ache, and tummy muscles are working over time,

been really trying not not to take 2 many pills but might have to take a beechams in a bit , will this be ok?
really fed up with these germs Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## knikki

Hey Fo - hope you start feeling better soon.  You don't sound well at all.  If you have a BFP this month, at least you know they are a little fighter cos you've been jiggling it around for a week with all that coughing!!

Morning Vic - they can give you something to bring AF on apparently, but it's not my area of expertise unfortunately.

Helen -  I think we all have to cling to whatever hope we can get.  Fingers crossed for you.

Good morning Rees, DK, Topkat, Bubs, Harmony and Dilly.
Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Bubs - hope everything is ok and you are feeling a bit more confident and relaxed.

Morning Misty, Jenny, Lettsy, Coffee Republic, Raspbery Jam and everyone else whereever you are!!


----------



## DK

Go morning EE, FO, Knikki, How are we?? we apart from fo as we know your poorly hun and im sorry to hear that! Hope you feelin better soon!  

Thanks for the well wishes! I will get there! 

Everyone at work today?? X


----------



## MistyW

Morning folks, hope the Monday blues are well and truly behind us now.  Onwards and upwards, the show must go on, eh Bubs?  

DK - you feeling a bit better today, hun? I'm sending you lots of     This could still be your month.  The Clomid is still swirling around inside your ovaries.

Knikki - Not long until your appointment now. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the next treatment phase works  

FO - Yukkety Yuk!  Might be worth checking with your GP about what is the best treatment to take, just in case you are UTD. At least you had a month off Clomid this month.  Imagine trying to battle your lurgy with all the SE of Clomid too!  

Vicci - Frustrating the old AF isn't it?  When you don't want it to turn up, it does.  And when you want it to turn up it doesn't  

Dilly - Have you done another test this morning?  A faint line is still a line     About the progesterone, I read somewhere that the only way to increase progesterone levels is to prescribe the contraceptive pill, which kind of defeats the object of ttc.  Once you are UTD, they can give you an 'up the bum' suppository to increase the levels.  I understand, however, that it is carcenogenic, which is why they will only prescribe it if there is a real indication that it is necessary.  Hope that helps, but I'm glad to hear that your levels are normal anyway.      for another line on your test today x

Helen - hello and welcome.  I'm on my first cycle too.    it works for both of us. 

Hello to everybody else out there.  

I've had a bit of a temp lift this morning.  Can you have a look and see if you think it's anything to get excited about? Still got the cystitis, started antibiotics yesterday so that could have had an effect on the temp


----------



## katiejane

Morning everyone

AF here so starting the clomid today, not sure what to expect told it has horrid side effects (cant be worse than Metformin! lol or ivf injections surely?)

Hope everyone is ok 

Katie xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi KJ
What strength Clomid are you taking?  I didn't get much in the way of SE in my first month, but then again, not sure the 50mg worked for me  
x


----------



## DK

Hi katiejane welcome to our threat hun hope you learn alot from us! My god though when we talk we talk so be warned hehe!  

MistyW hi hun! How are you! Not feeling better to be honest no, its horrible in alot of pain! but its not even been a week so cant expect to quick and forgot my steriods so that will put me back 
Waited nearly 5yrs for another one hun so another month aint going to make much differnece is it now! 150mg here i come in dec! hehe! Was so upset but i got over it now!  

xxx


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies, 
                            DILLY:  keep testing with those cheapy tests, the line won't necessarilly get darker the next day as hormone trebles every 3 days, i found my afternoon wee was better than my morning wee, give it a go, its looking good tho   

Knikki,  i am feeling ok, i have reached 8wks today, but i am still concerned about the small bit of blood i had on saturday but i will talk this over with the midwife tomorrow  

FO, cough it up it could be a gold watch........ hang on its just lung butter lol


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning ladies,

Oh Dilly,keep testing and fingers crossed hun   

Hiya Knikki how you doing today hun?

Hey Bubs how you feeling now then with bambino? my temp shot up again this morning,feel knackerd today.


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers Bub, feels like more than a gold watch more like a grand father clock,
8 weeks thatd great  

Rees   wow temp looking fab hun,    

Morning DK  

sat on the sofa and have just start a bit of xmas shopping on-line, its great no going to the shops, 

should pull ones self together as have to take pooches for a walk   not in the mood.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO..

You not working today then? I c ant wait6 for xmas few days off work..

I know I was   with my temp too I done it at 6am woke about 12.30 and 2am then 6am so took temp with at least 4 hours kip...me tired..but


----------



## bubkin

i am feeling super tired and just a bit worried after that phantom blood streak on saturday just need some reassurance. 

if i am not careful i will be face down on my keyboard lol,   my work have been really good to me, as i am an engineer and i do manly jobs so now i get all the light stuff which means i will get an even bigger bum lol


----------



## bubkin

just looked at your chart rees, and i was right saying the 18th and now the chart has confirmed   oooo maybe we are on for some christmas BFP's!!!!     how exciting


----------



## Rees1978

Argh bless ya bubs,its well worth it though  I felt a bit sick on the bus to work this morning..


----------



## Rees1978

Please please bring us BFP's


----------



## bubkin

i am trying to spread my dust !!!


----------



## Fire Opal

some one has to be UTD

my temp is high but could just be my germs so  

fo


----------



## bubkin

think positive all of you, i want to see some positive talk in here   

each and every one of you deserve it and you will get it one way or another


----------



## Rees1978

Your right Bubs...

Positive thoughts here we come...

Im sure its my month but dont want to get my hopes uo though,but like you say bubs positive thinking is supposed to help


----------



## Lettsy

Morning all  

FO and Rees your temp charts are lookin good! 

Hello Newbies   

Well I rang the clinic yesterday and they have told me to wait until day 42 and then contact them again. Unless AF comes on properly in the mean time.

 TMI coming up!
My discharge is worse last night / today. Still brown and I still have bad cramping exactly like period pains. Is it just a weird period? I'm now worried that i'll get to day 42 and the clinic will say not to start Clomid until next period. Or i'll start Clomid and actually i'm in the middle of my cycle because this may be the start of my next cycle. Am I making sense?? I think i'll shut up now!

Harmony, I know exactly what you mean I was in the supermarket yesterday and a woman was dragging around two small children, she was shouting and swearing at them, they were filthy and crying the whole time. Then I noticed she was resting a pack of Special Brew on her baby bump!    


Hoping for lots of BFPs 
 

Sx


----------



## DK

You watch ladies we will have at least 2  this month i can sense it! x


----------



## Rees1978

Yippy!!! fingers and toes crossed girlies


----------



## DK

Who is due to test soon?

Bubs hows the bleeding now hun?x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,

I think my test date is now 29th November,thought it was this weekend but prob to early...

How things today DK?

Ohhh so tired today..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Dilly99 said:


> surely it would not hurt to give me progesterone as I am post ov after all I was told to take it on day 35 last month to bring on af!!!
> 
> Am I barking up wrong tree Think I have an old precription for northeristerone somewhere?


Personally I wouldn't use an old prescription and self medicate progesterone....just my opinion 

I have replied to your PM hun but thought I'd post here too....

When comparing hormone levels you must include the unit measurement used otherwise it takes it completely out of context.

30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml

Websites that advise anything over around 10/15 means ovulation is using ng/ml measurement.....often US websites. UK more often than not uses nmol/l measurement.

You would need a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo to indicate ovulation and healthy egg released.

If your result on cd21 was 22.3 then I assume this was 22.3 nmol/l which is borderline ovulation.....it either means you ovulated but the egg was a little immature or that you had your progesterone tested on wrong day. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested.

OPKs don't indicate ovulation....they detect the LH surge before ovulation and you'd normally ovulate around 36hrs later so it's probably that you did ovulate but later than cd14 so your progesterone level was tested a bit early....in which case I reckon you did ovulate so although your progesterone level is under 30 nmol/l it probably hadn't quite "peaked".

As for supporting a pregnancy, then yes, I'm sure your level would be fine...anything over 30 nmol/l is fine and as I've said above, you were probably just tested a day or so too early. I have just checked your chart (hadn't seen this before I replied by PM) and it does say you ovulated on cd14 but sometimes these charts can be a day out....it's best not to hold too much store with OPKs, charting etc etc but to just use them as a aid to your seeing your cycle patterns but not as a "definite".....only a progesterone blood test at 7dpo and/or follicle tracking scans can confirm whether you ovulated and released a healthy mature egg.

I wouldn't stress yourself about progesterone levels in pregnancy.....progesterone varies so much between women and even between each month that this is why it can not be used as any indication of pregnancy. I have naturally high progesterone levels which have been between 61-80 nmol/l and the lowest I ever had was 48 nmol/l which was first natural cycle after an IVF treatment. I was prescribed clomid few years ago to "boost" (release more eggs as ovulate naturally) and when tested twice my results were 103 and 105 nmol/l.........if you went by the sites you mention then it would be saying I was pregnant every month !!!!! Only a positive HCG blood test or pregnancy test can confirm whether you're pregnant.

Progesterone released from the corpus luteum (area of follicle where egg popped) can cause all the symptoms you mention ie sore boobs, sickness, back ache, cramps etc etc.........here's just a few....

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Clomid can also cause many side effects which can happen at any time during your cycle, not just on days you're actually taking the pills....have a read of this thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

If you're only 8dpo (or possibly less if you ovulated later than cd14) then this is way way too early to be getting pregnancy symptoms. Implantation only happens once the embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old and then will usually start implanting around 24hrs later so when 6 days old......and this can take up until the embie is 12 days old ie implantation happens between 5-12dpo. Only once implantation well underway and a good amount of HCG hormone is released will you start to get genuine pregnancy like symptoms, normally around 6 weeks.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

A short luteal phase is one that is less than 10 days.....it's a complete myth that a luteal phase is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal. Unless you actually start bleeding full flow red blood then your period hasn't started so I certainly wouldn't start worrying about short LP or early AF just yet ! As for miscarriage...again, with no bleeding and as you're only at most 8dpo then sadly I think this is unlikely at the moment....only if you actually tested positive on an hpt and then started bleeding and then tested negative would it be classed as a very early miscarriage (or chemical pregnancy as it's also called). I see from previous post that you had already tested at around 7/8dpo and got a very very very faint line...did this show up in the recommended timescale ? Have you tested again since with a reliable pregnancy test ? I only ask because getting a +ve result at such an early stage, whilst not completely unheard of, is very rare because the embie would only have just reached blastocyst stage and started to implant.

I know it's easier said than done but what you're describing sounds completely normal at the stage you are of your cycle, following ovulation. Your progesterone level is fine (although a little low, I honestly think you were tested too early, even 1 day can make all the difference) and really not sure that additional progesterone support (which can be given orally but is more often than not, rather unpleasant pessaries) would be any benefit at all, other than causing some nasty side effects and symptoms....believe me, I've been prescribed progesterone support (injections, pessaries, vaginal gel) through all my IVFs/FETs and I wouldn't take it unless I really had too........

Try not to worry....it all sounds perfectly fine.....and fingers crossed that you get to 14dpo and test +ve ....but don't over analyse anything at this early stage as there's no way of knowing !

Hope that all helps 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## bubkin

Dk, I get a very faint pink cm when i have a poo, but other than the red streak on sat, nothing else. 

Rees, i got my positive at 13dpo but it all depends on your implantation dates.  i am terrible when it come to waiting for things lol


----------



## DK

Bubs it could be anything hun, i bled red blood every 6weeks with jack! Are you around due to have a period at 8weeks you would be wouldnt you?that is very common to have a slight bleed when AF due! 

Well good luck rees hun and let us know! Keep positive and try not to do to much so them eggys stick!

Not to bad, feeling rather tired and sore today though! Joys of trying to be ill and have a very active 4yr old! X


----------



## Rees1978

I know bubs i am inpaitant too hun,im like you.

Just read Minxy's post,I have runny nose and sneezing,woke up to go to the loo atlot last night.  im about 8dpo today day 26


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Hi Bubs, Dk, Rees  

Just a quick hello as quite busy at work.  Trying to stay positive about my scan appointment tomorrow.

Was quite emotional yesterday so don't know whether that was side effect or just worrying whether there will be follicles and whether they are in right places.

TK - I am now testing on 15th December

Will try to catch up and do proper personals later in the week,

Praying for more BFPs for all of us   

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## caz24

hiya everyone,

sorry i haven't posted haven't been feeling well, and haven't really been able to eat much over the last few days, oh one thing my period has come so least i know now - wonder why it took so long

ive also decided to give up the whole ttc for a bit and im not taking the clomid for a bit it's making my hormones all over the place i'm just sick of it all and want to feel normal for a bit, i just can't keep going, it's not working anyway - maybe i'll take the last lot of clomid after crimbo is out the way

anyways  those who are testing soon sending you soon     and 

caz x


----------



## knikki

Caz - good luck hun.  We all need a break from time to time.  Clomid knocked me senseless too.  I felt like a different person when I was on it.  Enjoy your xmas and feel free to post with us any time!!  We are here to support you whether you are on clomid or not.
I am soooo glad to be off the stuff - I feel human again, well almost!  

Jenny - good luck tomorrow at your scan.  x

Bubs - glad you are ok.  Take it easy and keep growing your jelly bean.  Hopefully the doc/mid wife will put your mind at ease.

Hey DK, Rees, FO, Pods and everyone else.
2 days to my cons appointment!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hello there knikki  

Mmm I cant stop my nose running and sneezy today...


----------



## bubkin

rees i found my lips were dry ans they still are get very dehydrated lol,  liltte bean is sucking the life out of me lol


----------



## caz24

thanks knikki xx


----------



## Rees1978

My mouth seems dry all the time and found swimming harder last night than last Monday,struggled to walk up te stairs this morning... 

Poor bubs,your little bean is taking your energy


----------



## knikki

I'm a bit concerned.  I posted and it vanished.

I had said Rees - you have spent to much time talking to that germy fo!
I've got a good feeling about you this month.   

Dilly - have you tested again today?  any news?

Caz - you are very welcome.


----------



## knikki

ps I am sat at my desk munching on purple spider tomatoes - weird!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Nik Nac (Knikki)

Cheers hun xx

That germy fo is no online at the mo   bless her!


----------



## knikki

Poor Fo, she is struggling to type with one hand while she drinks lemsip with the other...!!

I can't stop sneezing randomly.

N x


----------



## MistyW

Hello again
I think my last post got missed  
Good to see that everybody is feeling more positive today.  Yesterday must have been the Monday blues, and today is lovely and sunny so we have to feel  
Please look at my chart... could I have ov'd?  Got wee infection, and doc asked if I was preggers as this is a sign, but I think it's far too early. Got sore nips too, runny nose and complete exhaustion. Probably just a phantom pregnancy - which is probably the closest I'll get to being UTD   just not feeling at all hopeful.
Rees - Stay positive and believe!
Jenny - How is Marrakech?
Caz - Aw, hun     A friend of mine got preggers the month she 'gave up', so


----------



## Rees1978

Misty Id say your chart looks good but im not very good on charting,bubs and podsy are the best people to ask.sorry hun...

Im trying to stay


----------



## Fire Opal

Hellooooooooooooo it is I the snoty one

managed dog walk, soup now and then off to work at 1, will be online after 1, to have a proper catch up.

watch out for these GERMS 

fo


----------



## knikki

yo oh snotty fo!  get those germs off this board!!  
hope you feeling better-ish.

Hiya Misty - sorry if I missed your post.  I seem to remember you wishing me good luck for my appointment, so don't think I missed it.
How are you today?


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya snoty(FO) Dont pass your germs


----------



## Rees1978

Can anyone help with my test date please,me and Knikki think its Monday 24th Nove?


----------



## Topkat08

Only me  

Wow u lot can chat... just read all 4 pages u have left n cant remember most of it   so guess im gonna have to read n write! Here we go....

Firstly a big warm welcome to Helen   welcome to our crazy room hun. U seem to be a positive person n that's really gonna go in ur favor! Good luck hun & i really really hope it works for u! 
U should be glad u've got no S.E's lol there horrible   

Vicci ~ Hows u hun?! Sorry to hear that af still hasn't come yet   Cant u get anything to bring it on?! x

DK ~ sorry to hear about ur lining hun but really good news that everything else if super duper   and   dont be so negative about this month just b/c ur not on clomid, as i have said before clomid stays in ur system for about 60 days after taking ur last pill so even tho ur not taking it, it will still be in ur system! 
There's a woman i talk 2 on here who was on clomid 5 months due to start here 6th but couldn't for personal reasons anyway 6 weeks later she finds out shes pg! now she has a beautiful 18 month old!  
So out with the negativity & in with the mental positive attitude

Harm  ~ how r u doing today hun?! hope ur taking it easy   im with ya on the cruel ppl getting all the nice things n ppl like us getting nothing but  but ppl that are evil will get whats coming to them. Although i am desperate for a baby, i count my lucky stars for what i have. That's the best thing to do   Well get there in the end as long as we believe that n dont give up  

Dilly ~ Good news about the faint faint line hun   take it easy 

Knikki ~ firstly i dont think ur ever gonna be ''normal''   secondly what are purple tommys ur eating   thirdly   OMG i cant believe ur friend... how un/lucky can someone be?! Now.... How r u hun?! 

FO ~ Soz 2 hear ur not feeling much better hun, think u should see a doc for those germies   hope ur feeling better soon  

Misty ~ Hows u?! looked at ur chart but cant really help hun, sure PoDsY will be able to tho  

KJ ~ Soz 2 hear that af turned up but atleast u can start the good old clomid now   hope ur alright  

Bubs ~ 8 wks today eh?! well done1 are u starting to get a  yet?! x Rub urself over the screen n tell us when u've done it... cant sit in ur chair but can touch the screen 

Rees ~ How r u doing today?! nice to read that ur feeling positive   chart is looking good as well   this could be ur month  

Lettsy ~ soz to hear about the discharge/ brown blood. Is it similar to the stuff u get at thee end of a af?! the reason i ask is a couple of months ago i had the same thing (brown blood like the end of af that lasted about 3 days, sorry tmi) i rang my cons n was told firstly to take a hpt then miss that month off clomid just in case i was pg. This is probably not what u want to hear but i was told not to take clomid that month. Hope that's not the case with u tho  

Minxy ~ how r u?! thanks for that post. Even tho it wasn't at me, it was still useful to read x 

Jenny ~ hope ur alright x bet ya wish u were still on hols dont ya?! I'll change ur date on the list. Good luck  

Caz ~ Soz to hear that u haven't been feeling 2 good. Blame FO for spreading her germs lol x hope ur feeling better soon   The break from clomid will do ya good n will deff make ya feel more ''normal'' x 

Butterfly hows u?! have u tested yet?! good luck  

 Cat, Shelle, Tummy Tums & anyone else i have missed  

Phew think i've said hi to everyone who has posted  

Well only thing i can report is that my temp went up to 36.1 today  but last night i was in bed by 9 with a banging headache actually it was more like a migraine so i took Ibuprofen   as its the only thing that seems to work for me   not much else.. still got sore nips, had funny af type pains (but didnt hurt) this morning n thats about it so still hanging on 2 hope    

 Wow what a looooooooooooong post?! 

p.s Rees just saw ur msg about ur test date... if ur 8dpo then that would make ur test date around the 24th ish unless u have a long LP x


----------



## knikki

Good morning TK.  I have sore (.)(.) today.  Just thought I would share...!  And I would hate to be normal   
Purple tomats taste ok, but their skin is very tough.

Rees - I haven't sent you any   for ages!  So


----------



## bubkin

purple toms!  have i been living in a bubble?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

MistyW said:


> Please look at my chart... could I have ov'd? Got wee infection, and doc asked if I was preggers as this is a sign, but I think it's far too early. Got sore nips too, runny nose and complete exhaustion. Probably just a phantom pregnancy - which is probably the closest


Had a quick look at your chart and unfortunately I really can't tell from it whether you've ovulated or not. Your temperatures are very erratic and there's no particular temp/date that can be pinpointed as possible ovulation. Your temp would normally dip just before ovulation and then rise and remain elevated following ovulation. Your chart doesn't indicate any "coverline" (temps have to rise above this for several days to indicate when you may have ovulated).

Are you charting your temps at exactly the same time every morning, before you get out of bed ? Are you noting any medications you're on (aside from clomid which can raise your temps), illness, alcohol, sleepless nights etc ? Sorry but your chart is just not clear enough to determine whether you've ovulated or not I'm afraid. 



Rees1978 said:


> Can anyone help with my test date please,me and Knikki think its Monday 24th Nove?


Not sure your chart is showing as up to date on your ticker as according to your actual chart you're cd26 and 8dpo......so if that's correct then your test date would be, at earliest, 14dpo which would be 24 November...............so you're both correct ! Far too early to be testing just yet though......embie would only have just started implanting ! Fingers crossed 

*TopKat*.......Glad the info was helpful. I'm doing fine thanks for asking hun  We've just booked our holiday to NZ (and now just waiting to book few days in Fiji on way back) so I'm very happy.....leaving 28th December, can't wait ! 

Hi to all you other clomid chicks....I'm a bit of an imposter as I'm not on clomid 

Lots of luck & sticky vibes  
Natasha


----------



## Rees1978

Hello TK,

Took ages to read your post...good about your temp today hun,glad your still sounding positive 
 for our bfps this month.

I get my prog blood results thursday so praying there 25ml or over... 

Yes I think I will test on Monday then    

Hey Knikki     right back at ya  

Dilly,forgot to mention thats great you have a faint line...


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks  Misty for that info  

How you doing today then hun?


----------



## Topkat08

Knikki ~ Urgh i hate tomatoes at there best... so theres no way i could eat one like that BUT its suppose to be got for Endo, keep it at bay or something. 


I forgot to say... i had really bad sweats last night... my hair was wet   blooming horrible... and we had the windows open  and the night before last i had a really weird dream  

Hay Minxy... glad ur alright hun. Wow bet ya cant wait for ur holiday.. NZ then Fuji. Bets its going to be nice to bring in the New Year in NZ x the break wil do u good n from what i have read u deserve it  

lol Rees it took me ages to type x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Topkat08 said:


> Hay Minxy... glad ur alright hun. Wow bet ya cant wait for ur holiday.. NZ then Fuji. Bets its going to be nice to bring in the New Year in NZ x


Yeah, my parents live there (emigrated a few years ago, stepdads from Sydney and they used to live there too)....been to NZ quite a few times now (and Oz !) and it's absolutely beautiful. We actually only went in Feb/Mar this year...NZ and then Cook Islands...we wouldn't normally go back again so soon but DPs treating me for my 40th birthday which is very early Jan........and yep, New Year in the sun is going to be wonderful ! (leaving 28 Dec, NOT 28 Nov...wish I was though !!)

Oooo, hot night sweats are horrible.....clomid has some nasty side effects doesn't it  Are you taking the pills just before bedtime...if so perhaps take them an hour or so before you go to bed and hopefully you won't get too many of the nightsweats when you're trying to sleep (but also still get benefit of sleeping through most of the other side effects). 

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

lol...TK.

Your chart still looks good tk,its still above the cover line?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rees1978 said:


> Thanks Misty for that info
> 
> How you doing today then hun?


Do you mean Misty or Minxy as you called me Misty the other day when I replied to one of your separate posts/threads ??!?! I'm assuming you actually do mean Misty this time


----------



## Topkat08

Aww bless ur dh  so its going to be a nice treat to be with ur mum & SD for the new year as well as topping up ur tan. Lucky   

Took my last pill on the 26th of Oct so not sure why im having the night sweats now lol x 

i hope u dont mind me asking but ive searched the web n have come up with the 2 answers... If i ov'd 3 days later than the last 2 months does the deff mean that af will come 3 days later or could it be any day?! Sorry for sounding  

Rees now long to wait till we find out   x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Oh right, thing is, you can get the clomid side effects at any time during cycle, not just when taking the actual pills so it could just be late side effects....pain in the butt as that may be !

...and no, if you ovulated late that doesn't necessarily mean you're AF will turn up late....more than likely it will be later but certainly not set in stone.  It's all confusing hun, so you're not going loopy 

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

Whoops I mean Minxy...


----------



## Topkat08

yep thinks thats what ive got... late side effects. Having a hot moment now lol x 

Thanks for clearing that up about ov & af! So guess ive got to prepare myself for a ''any moment'' thing...   x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rees1978 said:


> Whoops I mean Minxy...


  just blame it on the clomid     

....well I'm ok, thanks.....and you ? 



Topkat08 said:


> yep thinks thats what ive got... late side effects. Having a hot moment now lol x
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up about ov & af! So guess ive got to prepare myself for a ''any moment'' thing...  x


Your temps still look good so hang in there...you never know.....you may not get AF for another 8 more months with any luck ! 

N x


----------



## Topkat08

Aww thanks Minxy   lets hope thats the case  

How come it says ur offline?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Minxy im ok thanks just hungry


----------



## DK

Tk on day 28 your temp took a dip which could be anything or could mean you AF is on her way as temp normally drops 2-3days before AF comes! But  let pray it was just a dip and not AF on her way!       for a  

My god i aint stopped crying all afternoon and i cant even blame that on clomid hehe!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

DK said:


> Tk on day 28 your temp took a dip which could be anything or could mean you AF is on her way as temp normally drops 2-3days before AF comes!


Sorry to contradict but temp doesn't always drop 2-3 days before AF arrives.....we're all different and even each month can vary slightly, especially if on clomid.

I'm not on clomid and don't chart my temps anymore but when I used to (regularly few years ago), my temperature didn't drop until day AF arrived and sometimes even day later.

As the temps remain elevated this "dip" doesn't really mean anything at all.........your temperature has to drop continuously to be related to arrival of AF....not dip then rise again.
If the dip had dropped below coverline and then risen above it again it could be seen as triphasic and this can sometimes be seen as "implantation" dip but as it's just a slight drop in temps, I'd say it's more likely to just be "one of those things".

*TK* - I always show as "offline" (that's how I've set it up in my profile/settings so no-one knows when I'm online unless I'm chatting with them on posts, like now  )

*Rees* - yep, I'm hungry too but think I'm gonna pop out for a naughty ciggie  Terrible I know !

N xx


----------



## DK

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> DK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tk on day 28 your temp took a dip which could be anything or could mean you AF is on her way as temp normally drops 2-3days before AF comes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to contradict but temp doesn't always drop 2-3 days before AF arrives.....we're all different and even each month can vary slightly, especially if on clomid.
> 
> I'm not on clomid and don't chart my temps anymore but when I used to (regularly few years ago), my temperature didn't drop until day AF arrived and sometimes even day later.
> 
> As the temps remain elevated this "dip" doesn't really mean anything at all.........your temperature has to drop continuously to be related to arrival of AF....not dip then rise again.
> If the dip had dropped below coverline and then risen above it again it could be seen as triphasic and this can sometimes be seen as "implantation" dip but as it's just a slight drop in temps, I'd say it's more likely to just be "one of those things".
> 
> *TK* - I always show as "offline" (that's how I've set it up in my profile/settings so no-one knows when I'm online unless I'm chatting with them on posts, like now  )
> 
> *Rees* - yep, I'm hungry too but think I'm gonna pop out for a naughty ciggie  Terrible I know !
> 
> N xx
Click to expand...

TK: Hun you know i never ment anything by that and prayed its A  for you! You of all people deserve it you know that i mean that by our pm's! Just going by what you lot told me about temp! As im new to temp only on 2nd chart!

Well its certainly told me and wont be back on here sorry if i offended you TK! Only expressing myself!

Bubs good luck hun! xx


----------



## Fire Opal

greetings earthlings  

 Rees tut tut smoking 

Hello chumly tk hows you like i said before ya temp is up and down like a fiddlers elbow,  

Hi ya Minxy, i'm hoping my high temp is a good sign but as i have a snotty germy cold could just be that  
chart a bit dif from the past 3 months but i did have a break from clomid this month.

Alright DK  

fo cough cough cough splutter cough


----------



## bubkin

FO your awake! lol  i am forcing DP to cook tonight, lets hope i am not sick lol 

mmm food,  i will be like a house soon  lol naughty naughty me


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

DK said:


> TK: Hun you know i never ment anything by that and prayed its A  for you! You of all people deserve it you know that i mean that by our pm's! Just going by what you lot told me about temp! As im new to temp only on 2nd chart!
> 
> Well its certainly told me and wont be back on here sorry if i offended you TK! Only expressing myself!


*DK*....sorry but not sure why you've taken such offence   I was only giving information....in no way at all was I having a go at you and if you re-read what I said, I'm sure you're realise that 

Here's some info about charting your temps...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

N x



Fire Opal said:


> greetings earthlings
> 
> Rees tut tut smoking
> 
> Hello chumly tk hows you like i said before ya temp is up and down like a fiddlers elbow,
> 
> Hi ya Minxy, i'm hoping my high temp is a good sign but as i have a snotty germy cold could just be that
> chart a bit dif from the past 3 months but i did have a break from clomid this month.
> 
> Alright DK
> 
> fo cough cough cough splutter cough


  it was me that just went for a ciggie....not Rees...should be me getting the  for smoking ! 

If you're temps still high then that's a good sign.....they say that if it remains elevated for 18dpo then that's a very good sign but never can tell until you do an hpt. I have long luteal phase of 17/18 days and I remember when I first started charting I got excited when raised temp went to 18 days.....only for AF to arrive the next day   Fingers crossed though !! 

N x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Fire Opal

Minxy for smoking   i'm such a tit.

I'm the same as you, since charting i go up to 21 days so won't know til next wed ish  

fo


----------



## bubkin

lets put fingers crossed then


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girlies,Hey its not me smoking  

Oh I understand about the temps now...  pray to stay elevated,mine has been elevated for 9 days


----------



## Fire Opal

Hear Bub

I keep getting strange af pain, the other day i bent down to empty the washing machine and when i picked up the basket i thought Ooo af pain   and today i have bloated tummy and having a weird feeling, not really pain when i bend forward on my chair, had to undo my jeans   fatty harbuckle

fo

oh soz Rees, that me being a sicky divey


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO thats ok honey 

Have you been to the docs yet?


----------



## Fire Opal

Naaaa no point as they won't give you any thing for a cold, you have to had pusy lumps in ya thoat to get any anti bys,   don't you love it you have to get worst and have more time off work before they help  

fo


----------



## bubkin

ooo, sounds like me   i found very early on i didn't like anything pushing on it, i am waiting for mother care to get in some stock of dungarees, to prevent that pressure.  sounds good tho 

fingers crossed   just rest a bit


----------



## Rees1978

Yes thats very true FO  
I feel little sicky today on and off nauseous


----------



## Fire Opal

Mad that Me you (rees) ans TK are all with in a day of each other on charts, but as i have a long cycle i won't know til 26th next wed  

fo


----------



## bubkin

any of you girls like aerosmith??


----------



## Fire Opal

they ok ? ? ?

was more a Guns and Roses gal in my youth 

fo


----------



## bubkin

i just think some of aerosmiths lyrics make sense, a song fly away from here makes me wanna cry sometimes, after all the stuff i have been dealt over the last 6 yrs and times i thought i could never go on, this song has been an escape for me,

check out the lyrics http://www.justsomelyrics.com/431657/Aerosmith-Fly-away-Lyrics


----------



## bubkin

sorry i am feeling a little emotional that all


----------



## Fire Opal

thats just what i was going to say,
I think you we're feeling a bit emotional today aren't we 

bless ya

fo


----------



## bubkin

must be my hormones lol 

just wish my best friend was still here to share it all with  just need a good cry, it happens every now and then


----------



## Rees1978

Hey bubs  

FO,It is strange about me,you and TK I was thinking that this morning... 

I wanna go home im so tired


----------



## bubkin

wait till ur offically UTD  you've never known tirdness like it lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok you emotional clomid girlies....here's a few things to make you smile...









  

Hee hee !!

N xx


----------



## Topkat08

hay Girlies 

hay DK dont get funny with me coz i havent said anything. If ur talking about Minxy's post then i really dont think she was saying that to have a moan, she was just clearing something up thats all  

Minxy ~ i see lol also just u were posting n running until our lil chat earlier  


Aww FO all could be a good sign  

Umm Soz Bubs Areosmith isnt my thing   x

LOL OMG Minxy just saw ur post   gonna have nightmares now


----------



## Topkat08

Rees whats strange about us?!


----------



## bubkin

were are all a little strange   we are clomid girls lol 

i am all tearful, oh god....... damn hormones lol


----------



## Rees1978

Minxy..I like it very good....lol,,, 

Hey Bubs i can imagine how triedness is during pg...but wont mind as I'll be  UTD  

Hi TK,I meant its strange that me,you and FO,are at similar stages in our cycles this month x

Why am I so hungry this week


----------



## Topkat08

Yep... think its coz we live together on here  

i have no symptoms, apart from sore nips n some cm (sorry tmi) y'day nothing else really. Had night sweats last night n a weird dream the night before but that's probably the clomid still in my system   Just going 2   for the best n see what happens! x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies well i got my papers thought today saying about my op i have my pre op next week,started to get scared as its quite a big thing,just hoping thay dont find anything else when thay go in like last time one of my ovarys was twisted,and also i keep thinking about that film where a person was put to sleep before an op and then he woke up in the middle of it but couldnt move that is kinda freaking me out,funny thing is i never usedto be like that i was ok with op,i dont know what has happen to me but i used to be able to watch like hospital programs and blood and gore but now i cant i think losing angel has proper messed things up in my head and body,its just all strange :-(,how is everyone today?xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Harm,

U dont want to be thinking about waking up during a op.... that really well scare the  out of ya! Don't they hook u up so some machine that monitors ur heart?! so if u do start to wake up they will just pump more anesthetic into ya! 

good news about ur op tho! hows u anyway?! x


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Thanks for looking at my chart, Minxy and Rees.  I know, I probably have to wait a few more days to see if my temps even out.  I just wanted somebody to look and say it looks great   Yep, you're defo preggers     This waiting is driving me nuts  
Also, glad to sort out the Minxy/Misty thing. I thought I was going   because I think it was Rees who said she had a PM from me to explain some technical stuff, and I couldn't remember sending anything, and I started to think maybe I was sleepwalking/sleeptyping     Anything is possible.
DK -   Minxy was just expaining stuff to us all, we all can learn a lot from her experience. We all know that you want the best for all of us on here. Don't be upset  
TK, Rees and FO - I wouldn't be surprised if all three of you get a BFP this month.  How cool would that be.  And what are the odds on twins whilst on Clomid?  1 in 3?     
Bubs -     sorry you feeling emotional. Hope we can help to put a smile back on your beautiful face    
Harmony - Speak to the anaesthetist before the op, she/he will put your mind at ease.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,good to hear from you hun remember lots of positve thinking we said    and hopefully your temp will stay up hun 

I really hope we get some well deserved bfp this month I can see it,I feel an intuition?

x


----------



## elmoeleven

i wasn't up early, i hadn't been to bed! have been on nights.

I got my next appointment through with mrs langton, 27th jan. I don't know what she is expecting as at this rate af still not around, so may not even get to have day21 bloods done before i see her. 

Not sure if i should wait until jan and then get in touch and see if she still wants to see me. Seems like a waste of appointment if i haven't had my bloods done.

vicci


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty hows u?! soz cant tell u ur deff UTD yet, still a bit early seen as it hasn't detected Ov yet  

God i'd love twins... one of each, boy born first followed by my lil girl! feel like my family was complete... even tho id like atleast 3 maybe 4 lol x 

Sleep walking/typing eh?! has anyone heard of that disorder were u have  in ur sleep n cant help it?! (NO i dont suffer from it nor does my dp!!!!!) but cant go wrong if ur ttc can ya  

Hay Elmo (EE) cant u get something to bring af on?! might be worth a try if u know ur deff not pg hun x


----------



## MistyW

Hi Elmo - can you not give her a call and see if there's something she can do before then?  Or speak to your GP.  I would defo keep the appt even if you haven't had the bloods done, but obviously it would make sense to have them if you can  

TK - I don't mind if it's not true.  I just want to hear those hallowed words, "Oi, Misty, you are well and truly UTD!"     Not sure about the sleep   I've heard about it, but I think it's just pervy blokes making excuses  

Rees- Hurrah, you did a   at me.  I feel suitably contrite for not doing the positive thinking malarkey.  Yes, I'm really   that you and a few more get their BFPs any day now.  

DK, DK Where are you?    Come back, we miss you


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya tk hunny ya im so so just want it all over and done with just getting mad at not being able  to do things its someone bd on friday and i had to get it from the net as i cane walk so i cant go into town hun,just feel down hunny ,how r u xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty.how you didling? 

Thanks hun for the positive vibes,I feel  too hun so must keep


----------



## MistyW

Lots of Baby Dust to Reesy xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

25 mins til home time yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Topkat08

LOL Misty wouldn't mind as long as my dp was lying next 2 me   but i do thinks an 'excuse'  

Aww bless ya Harm, must be horrible more being house bound   mind u not bad doing ur shopping online! I Hate shopping, get really impatent coz most of the time u wait in a long Q only to get to the checkout to hear them having a conversation amoung themselves    im terrible.. also say something lol


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks for the baby dust misty I have caught it hope it brings good luck 

TK...Lol I am the same I hate check outs we always seemt o get the slowest person ever in asda or sainsburys,they end up counting out there money for ages...or the till roll runs out  hee


----------



## harmony802005

tk u should try asda online thay only charge £5 for delivery hun,i just want to try and get back to having some kind of life like going to see my nephews and that xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Oh i wouldnt do my food shopping online... Oh No... I like to make sure its the freshest of fresh n have more than 2 days to use it lol


----------



## MistyW

I once did a Tesco online shop and after the delivery man had scarpered and I was putting the food in the fridge I noticed that lots of it 'expired' the very next day!
I was really angry, because it meant we had to eat the whole week's shopping in one night (not really a problem for me  )
I called them up to complain, and they refunded everything that was about to expire.  I was quite chuffed about that, but I haven't ordered online since.  I try to avoid the big supermarkets now, think they're taking over the world


----------



## harmony802005

that was wat i was afraid of but all the food is all good the exp date r quite good as i like the freshes stuff to i am very surprise to be honest with ya lol x


----------



## Topkat08

LOL thats what i dread Misty... unless it was cakes that had to be eaten that night   

Harm ~ Nope still wouldn't do my shopping online! lol x

ur right about supermarkets taking over the world... It says something when a supermarket has a catalogue *ahem* Tesco's  

Changing the subject... Did anyone watch Im A Celeb last night?! OMG there's no way in hell would i eat anything they ate y'day... Fish Eyes, B*ll*cks, Penis & Testys, cockroaches, Crickets!!! URGH     

Wohoo now it looks like im offline.... but im not... obviously lol (Cheers Minx  )

So........Am i On My Own?!


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm here tk, fruit cake

i couldn't watch them eating that stuff had to turn away, dh was laughing and nearly retching to. yuk
wouldn't do that for any money,

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Well home from work now and more proper time to post.  Anything to avoid doing my ironing.

Hi FO how are you?

Vicci - good luck for your appointment definintly go to it even if AF hasn't arrived they should look into that further

Minxy - great pictures thanks really cheered me up

Harm - good luck for the operation, thinking about you, really hope it works out

Hi TK, Misty

I often shop online with Sainsburys and its usually pretty reliable and you get £10 anytime they are late or make a mistake, but at the moment have mostly downgraded to going to Morrisons instead - grrr this credit crunch!  Both me & dp might lose our jobs and how would we pay for any tx then?  its a bit of a worry.  I also get organic veg delivered from a local shop which is great and can order online.  Has made me eat a lot more veg because I set myself a challenge to eat the whole box by the end of the week.

Love to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi 

Just thought I would pop in and say I have not tested today and decided I am not going to until 14dpo. Still got aches and pains and have no idea whats happening but just trying to get on. Sorry for lack of personals but though I would add a couple of things from reading back. I wake up in night soaked in sweat last 3 nights and also last cycle when I never ov'd so figures it could be clomid. TMI TK my cm is slightly creamy but not large amounts (line in kniks).

Thanks Minxy - I have pm'd back and sure I ov'd on cd14 and was tested on cd21.

DK In all fairness I can see why you feel offended!!  However I do think Minxy was just trying to help, I think sometimes communication gets mixed mesages and we either disagree or do not hear what we want to but I'm sure nobody would set out to upset any 1 xxx Dont let it ruin the support you have here and come back when you are ready, feel free to pm me if you need someone to sound off at xxx

Everyone seems very emotional at the mo and maybe a break from FF is sometimes a good thing too (please do not get offended any1 lol)


Decided I am taking cons advice and having break from clomid until reviewed in Jan and hopefully will get iui. If BFN gonna just try to enjoy christmas and lose a few pounds xxx
Dilly

Hello all......  for ya Bubsy xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I mean cd 22 minxy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Also glad wind is an effect of prog as I been letting rip like a trooper last two days lmao TMI!! HAHA thats so not funny xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Dill 

I have to say that this monthof clomid has been so much better, I does give you a break and as tk says it says in ya system for a long time,

Hello Jen, TK, harm  , Dk, Misty, rees if ya here to

fo


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr f***ing neighbours r playing there loud music again grrrrrrrr argggggggggg,how is everyone tonight xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies...  im heeeerrrre

FO dp was the same but i found it quite funny  

Dilly ~ well done on not testing hun   doing well   looks like we're in a similar boat with the ttc naturally till Jan(/feb time in my case) but keep   for us all x feel sorry for whoever u sit next 2   

Jenny hows u?! 

Harm what did environmental health say?! 

Am i on my own again?! 

Sorry forgot to mention this but wanted to get it off my chest... i noticed some browny stuff (sorry tmi) when i wiped but only a minute bit n had nothing since... Start of af?!


----------



## helenff

Hi all! Wow, you lot post quickly 

I am very emotional today, which normally doesn't happen to me around ovulation time (that's what my progesterone crash is reserved for) so I wonder if it's a clomid-effect?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Helen, sorry to hear that ur emotional hun   just blame it on the clomid   x


----------



## Fire Opal

well i'm off to bed

tk just had pain in right ov area, happened twice   and have had slight af pain today, not due til next wed  

love to all and try and keep sain  

sweet dreams

fo


----------



## Topkat08

aww FO, lets hope its a good sign    

Nighty Night


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody

FO - Your chart is looking fab  

TK -     I'm   the spots are implantation xxx

Harmony - hope you managed to get some sleep.  Nasty cokehead neighbours  

Dilly - You are showing remarkable constraint by not testing. Wish I was that self disciplined  .  

Jenny - Yes, it is a worrying time. You and your dp sound like lovely genuine people. Hopefully, your bosses wouldn't dream of letting people like you go  

FO - I can't watch the celebrity jungly thing.  I hate cruelty on any level, and I can't even bear to see creepy crawlies being harmed   I watched it a few years ago and they dropped goldfish from a six foot height (they were in some sort of helmet swimming round John Fashanu's head) onto a concrete floor  
And I felt sorry for the rats in the water with Jenny Bond.  Imagine having to cling onto her face for survival  

Rees - How are you today?  Still got a fab chart?

My temp up again today.  Please everybody     for meeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## bubkin

good morning girlies 

is it bed time yet 

how is everyone?


----------



## MistyW

Aw Bubs, you still feeling exhausted?

Have you mentioned this to the doc?  Maybe you need some iron tablets?


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning Misty, I know what you mean about the animals, the rats and fish must be really frightened  
didn't watch last night,

Hi ya Bub, only 12 hours til bed time  

well i feel like a turb, been awake since 4 was sick with coughing at 5.30, only way to get yuk out  
I'm off to doc's tmw for some thing else so will ask what i can take incase if utd,

my (.y.) feel huge today, i've had to lift them out the way of my arms so i can type  
had a few tummy pains last night and cm has gone to  is that good 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Morning Girlie's 

Only a flying visit, got a busy ish day today n not feeling up 2 it at all  

No bubs its not bed time yet lol x good luck with the midwife today hun  

Hay Misty hows u hun?! nope didnt watch Im a celeb either after them eating that  Urgh! x   that ur temp rise is a good thing hun x 

Hay FO sorry ur not feeling any better hun   hopefully the docs will give ya something 

Well no good news from me this month... the  got me this morning so not holding out much hope now until after the L&D   x


----------



## Rees1978

Well morning to you all,TK,FO,Knikki,Misty,DK,Dilly,and anyone Iv missed.allo allo allo  what going on here then!

How are we all today?

Fo - Your signs look good hun and your chart is still above cover line   

TK,Im ok thanks.although did I mention yesterday morning I felt sick on way to work but was not actually sick,well this morning I was sick,wonder what thats about,could it be a sign.   How you today hun bun?


----------



## Topkat08

Oooh hopes its a good sign Rees... remember u r now PUPO  

Im feeling pretty  today... af got me this morning so feeling down again   x


----------



## Rees1978

Arhh TK Im sorry the old witch got you hun today    for you.

What does PUPO hun  ?


----------



## Fire Opal

TK i'm so sorry hun           was really willing it you be you this time

Rees hellooooooooo , not holding out hope as my chart has looked like this the last 3 months and af not due til next wed so long wait still, could be a good sign being sick  

well off to walk these dam hounds in a bit so will be back later

fo


----------



## bubkin

Misty, yep still feeling exhasuted, midwife this afternoon, so i will discuss it with her, i think it could be iron too, but her blood test will show it up i guess. 

Fo 12 hours!!!!  i can't wait that long!   i went for a nap at 7 last night and when to bed just after 10, its killing me lol  roll on 2nd trimester!  

Tk, aww honey, lets hope and pray after L&D you get your lucky break, but for now just relax and enjoy xmas at least you can have a drink and not worry over christmas : new year, new start 

Rees, thankfully i have been lucky i still haven't been sick  (touching some wood)  i get nausea and heartburn but no sick  yaaaayyy 

on the subject of boobies, i brought new bras before i knew i was utd, 38e! and now they are getting too tight  i found the main place they have been growing is around the sides, getting very round and still quite sore. i will be jordans rival before you know it lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Don't feel like walking dogs this am, does that make me a back mummy  

my head hurts my tummy hurts my throat hurts and i need sleep, 
they do have a BIG garden and i'm home til 1 and they have a dog flap,
might get dh to take them later on

Grrrrrrrrrrrr this dam coughing 

fo


----------



## bubkin

no of course it doesn't make you bad fo, you need to rest


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO just rest honey


----------



## knikki

Good morning!

Just a quickie from me - 

FO - come on, get better soon!!  That's an order!! Give them germies their marching orders.

Bubs - Hope you're ok hun.  wow 8 weeks - that's flown by.

Rees -   !

TK - I am soooo sorry hun.  Hope you are keeping it together.     

Misty, DK, Dilly, Jenny, Minxy, Pods, and everyone else.  Hope you are having a good day.

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

hi nik

i am trying but their not going,  

not like me at all, so tried but have to go to work at 1, will be as useful as a chocolate tea pot 

fo


----------



## knikki

I could just eat a chocolate teapot!  Yum yum!!  FO - come here so I can eat you please.


----------



## knikki

No news from butterfly wings re her test??

TK - are you keeping the list up to date or are you too miserable today hun??


----------



## Fire Opal

Nik weirdo stay away from my spout  

just looked on line and cold and extra saliva can be early sign of being utd, has anyone else read this are am i clutching at straws  

fo


----------



## bubkin

yeah i have read that too fo, but i couldn't say i had it as i always have a blocked nose and live on nasal drops lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey fo I have also read that,I have runny nose too and feel exhausted today and sick this morning not unless I have a virus ...

Fingers crossed for us fo


----------



## katiejane

Morning everyone

Wow! been trying to catch up threads and was totally lost!loll should really sign in a lot more me thinks  

Misty im on 100mg clomid, but not sure if there is anything else i should be doing? do i just wait til af over and work out ovulation date?

katie x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

Bubs ~ Make sure u rest hun   not long to go before u reach the 2nd trim hun. Yep ur right about have a drink over chrimbo & new year. I'll drink 4 u this year  

Aww FO nope walking the doggies doesn't make u a bad human mummy   im sure the doggies will forgive ya  

Hay Knikki how r u doing today?! thanks for ur msg. Yep still keeping the list up 2 date... just b/c its not my month doesn't mean im not gonna support u girlies  

Rees how r u doing now?! PUPO means Pg Until Proven Otherwise  

Hay Misty, how r u hun?! we do talk a hell of a lot in here lol x 

Has anyone heard from DK?! x

Well apart from this morning when i had a lil cry to dp, think im keeping it together. It doesn't get easier month after month but u learn to deal with it better. Still going to ttc naturally in the meantime but not holding out much hope but u just never know   If i dont fall pg this side of the new year then i'll be able to have a drink when my family come up for x-mas then bring in the new year all 'merry' LOL L&D should be Jan/Feb time so could still fall pg for my b'day in April     x 


p.s i pm'd Butterfly y'day, shes not testing yet. Wants to wait n see.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,How you feeling ? 

Oh DUPO  I understand now   where did you get that from? 

The waiting to test is killing me,should I get a first response,6 days sooner,test date is atually Monday.....  so need to stop getting my hopes up,but at the same time trying to be positive


----------



## Fire Opal

Eeeeeckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk just had a rumage in the the shower and had cm with a pinky brown streek in it,  
to early for that  TMI stuck a tampon up there to see and nothing on it,  , v bloated today

WHATS GOING ON    

Hang in there tk remember what you told me, clomid is still in ya for next month as you just don't know, sure i will be with ya in a few days  

fo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*TK*   So sorry 

*FO*....pinky brown spotting could be implantation....what dpo are you ?  

Hope everyone else is ok........ 



Rees1978 said:


> Hey TK,How you feeling ?
> 
> Oh DUPO I understand now  where did you get that from?
> 
> The waiting to test is killing me,should I get a first response,6 days sooner,test date is atually Monday.....  so need to stop getting my hopes up,but at the same time trying to be positive


PUPO is just one of those terms used on FF, like BFN, BFP and "dildocam"  

As to whether you test early, it's up to you of course but personally I wouldn't ! Those tests that say you can use up to 6 days early are only around 54% accurate....when if you wait until at least 14dpo (or better still, when AF is late) then they're accuracy is around 99%.....almost double !

Only once an embie has reached blasto stage at 5 days old is it ready to start implanting, normally around 24hrs later, so when it's 6 days old....and implantation can take up until it's 12 days old ie 12dpo...........so if you were to test 6 days early, that would be approx 8dpo which is very early and not giving any possible embies a chance to implant and release a good level of HCG hormone as they'd only have started implanting maybe 2 days previously......and if late implanters they may not have yet started ! If that makes sense 

I've read of so many ladies testing early and getting BFNs and being completely devastated but if waited until at least 14dpo (or official test date when it comes to IVF) and get a BFP.......even just a single day can make all the difference.....it's just unneccessary anxiety of not knowing if the result is genuine BFN or just tested too early. Thats just my opinion though and obviously everyone is entitled to think differently.

I can completely empathise with what you're going through...I've been through more 2ww than I care to think about (naturally and through treatment) and am 2ww at the moment (naturally ttc)....I've had the incredibly sore boobs, itchy nips, nausea, backache, bloatedness and lots of aches and twinges as well as lots of CM, since I ovulated back around cd14/15 and AF is due on Friday......I don't even think about being pg though cos seem to get exactly same symptoms every month and same times I've conceived as those I've not....it's so frustrating though isn't it ?!

Anyway, apologies for keep gatecrashing your clomid thread ! 

Wishing you loads & loads of luck to all those in 2ww....    
Natasha x


----------



## knikki

FO - what were you expecting to find up there?!?!  A ham sandwich

Mmm...I bet a chocolate spout would be yummy as it would melt a bit with the tea.  

TK - I am ok hun.  Plodding on.  Have AF pains today which is odd as over a week early, but bodies are weird...!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Minx 
i'm day12 chart still ok,

no other spotting yet but will be on knicker watch all afternoon

right off to work back in a bit

fo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*FO*...ooops sorry, I was replying to you and couldn't see your chart at the time ! It's looking good as your temps have all stayed high...keeping everything crossed for you  

N xx


----------



## knikki

natasha - just wanted to say I have just been reading your profile, and boy have you been through the wringer.
Sending you lots and lots of luck and best wishes.  It's nice to have someone with so much experience and understanding on the thread.  Which thread do you normally mod on?


----------



## Rees1978

Knikki what you up to.. 

Thanks for your advice Natasha,I agree with Knikki,bless ya


----------



## knikki

Rees - I am looking for chocolate teapot to eat...!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thank you knikki & Rees for your kind words 

I don't moderate anymore...hung up my "modding tshirt" few months ago now.  I usually post on my clinic (Chelsfield) thread on ICSI board (although we have IVF) but have always tended to post on Clomid board too since I was prescribed it in 2005....it's really where I started off on FF !!  As we're not having treatment right at this minute I'm sort of all over the place and post wherever really..........

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Minxy,

Thats ok you can chat to us on hear to any time. 
All the girls on here are so lovely...

And I hate the TWW ....


----------



## knikki

Minxy - I am the same as you - I am not on clomid and am actually going through the icsi process (well waiting to start!), but I first starting posting here when I was on clomid, so tend to come back and post here.

I do occasionally post on the lwh icsi thread.

N x


----------



## Rees1978

I feel like falling asleep at my desk


----------



## Fire Opal

Well i'm here at work and feel like poop

so tried that I keep blinking, I look like a mess.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

fo 

I have no energy and increased appitite,this morning did not feel like eating now cant stop the hunger food monster


----------



## Fire Opal

Just for you Nik, x


----------



## knikki

yum, yum!!  that's the best looing chocolate teapot I have seen for a long time!!
thanks FO!!


----------



## Fire Opal

glad you like it nik, amazing what you can find on google image      zzzzzzzzzzz
                                                                                    zzzzzzzzzz
Rees, not sure how i feel at the mo, just here in a daze Zzzzzzz



fo, want my bed


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Well been for my scan this morning and can't believe that although I'm only on 25mg there are 4 follicles there this time.  Going back on Saturday and will be ok if they don't all grow, but if not I might be at the end of the line for clomid.  You would think that this number of follicles was good news but it really isn't.

Will have to wait and see what they say on Saturday but will be really gutted if this is it and then will have to move to IVF.  The private list has a 10 month wait in my area so don't know whether I would stick with my clinic or go elsewhere.

Sorry no personals as just really gutted about the above, can't believe there was 4 I prayed so much that there would only be 1 or 2 - is there any god out there?

The doctor said this happens sometime for people with PCOS but that I don't have that and if they all grow I will have to stop clomid as there is no lower dose,

Please help to cheer me up girls.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Jen

does that mean they don't want you to have bms incase you have all 4?
not really up on this soz, they don't scan at Bath clinic  



fo


----------



## knikki

Sorry jenny - we don't get scanned at our clinic, so we would never know how many or how few we had.
it's all a bit hit and miss.  Hope it all works out.
I would be tempted to bms anyway.  Four chances are better than none!!


----------



## JW3

yes if all 4 grow its no bms for the rest of the month.


----------



## knikki

Is everybody asleep??


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm here hun

just busy coughing and blowing ma hooter

getting dark  

fo


----------



## knikki

It is.  I think it;s time to go home...to bed preferably...!

Speak shortly, N x


----------



## Fire Opal

just been sick twice    luckly got to a bowl in the kitchen in time

good job i came home early, yuk

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey sicky FO   

Knikki I feel so exhausted like iv missed a few nights sleep


----------



## Fire Opal

alright rees, Hows you?

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Cor FO,I feel totally drained,feel sick when I get hunger panges,dry mouth.need to lie down...?hows your nose,you been sick.oh maybe good sign,both of us sick the same day?


----------



## MistyW

Hi girlies

TK -   so sorry to hear about AF, glad you staying positive and looking forward to a boozy Chrimbo.    for your birthday BFP  

FO - Yuk!!  You always make me say that    I think you and Rees are really looking good this month.  Hope the vomming isn't in vain     

Jenny - could it be that the 50mg is still in your system? Don't give up on the Clomid just yet, hun.  Maybe if you have a little break, and then start on the lower dose, it might start behaving itself?

Bubs - How did you get on today, my dear?

DK - Where are you hiding? We miss you  

Katie - Hi there, sorry your post seems to have been missed in the sea of banter   Have you had any side effects from the Clomid yet?  You are on double the dose I am on so   hope you get a BFP this month.  Have you been charting your temperature every morning?  If you're not charting, you should really think about doing it as it gives you invaluable information about your cycle.  I only started doing it this month, so I'm no expert and I have really confused myself too (click on my blue strip in my signature to look at my chart and others on here).  You can do your own chart on another website, but I don't think we're supposed to say the name on here... oh, what the heck... it's the same name as this website but without the s on the end, and use com not uk - AAAAAAARGH, will the moderator police come and get me now   If you take your temperature at the same time every morning you should be able to work out when you ovulated, you don't need to wait until AF.  Just keep BMSing until you get a rise in temperature (oh, and maybe a few more for luck  ). Sorry we talk so much on here, sometimes posts do get missed, but we're all in the same boat and wishing you loads of luck.  Please pop by as often as you can and let us know how you are getting along  

Rees - I'm counting on your for a BFP this month    

Hi Knikki, Minxy and all the rest. Where's PoDsy gone?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,cheers chic  

For some reason I feel like I am?dont want to temp fate though..

How are you today then?


----------



## Fire Opal

wish i had a dry month, having to swollow so much saliva thats whats making me sick,
sat with a bowl now as keep reaching, i don't like it  

bit of a snotty nose but most in my throat, have a real tickle in there.
all signs for you good, mine just germs me thinks but   to you lady

Where old TK missed her gob today  

cheers misty, glad i make you laugh, thanks for the compliment, ya not looking to bad ya self  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Fo why dont you lay down and rest,are you still at work? i take it your at home?

I want to get taxi home I feel that tired dont want to wait for bus


----------



## Fire Opal

Yep at home on the sofa, 

get home asap rees for a snooooooooooooooooze

fo


----------



## Rees1978

I finish in ten mins,home,dressing gown and sofa for me...


----------



## MistyW

Yes, you two.  Get snuggled in for the night... hot water bottles, cosy pyjamas and the remote control, those are my strict orders  

   to you both.


----------



## Lettsy

Hello 

 for me unfortunately, my AF arrived with avengence yesterday eve. 
I'm gutted it's a BFN for me had a few tears yesterday, but feeling more positive today.  

AF today is really heavy, not like me normally. .Must be the Clomid, much more painful than usual as well.  

 this month is my month I can feel it in my water! 

JennyW - wow four?  Good luck 
FO - eeuugh the shower thing! Hopefully it was some implantation spotting. Have you stopped hurling yet??  
REES - Your chart looks good still!
TK -   I know how you're feeling hun.

Hi Knikki, Bubs, Harm, Katie, Minxy, Misty and anyone else i've missed

Sx


----------



## Fire Opal

soz to hear ya news, we're dropping like flies

I'm on the sofa with my tissue's and bowl  

diddly squat on tv, thank god for the net,

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlie's (if theres more than me in here lol)

Just gonna read n reply what i can see below my lil box so sorry if i miss anyone 

Aww FO sounds like ur missed me  that choc teapot looks nice lol  Soz to hear ur not feeling much better but rap up warm see if thr dr will give u something 2moz 

Rees hope ur having a nice relaxing evening aswell! Thats good that u ''just feel pg'' some women say that thats how they knew they were utd b/c 'they just felt pg'  thats the case with u x

Jenny hows u?!  4 follies  if i do my maths right & have lots n lots of bms then... theres a possibilty of Quads      wooohooo id get bms'ing 

Misty ~ thanks for ur msg hun  hope ur alright x

Lettsy ~ sorry to hear af got ya y'day... the witch with a 'B' got me this morning n the daus just got worse from there on in lol x Im glad ur feeling more positive today. I think once u have had a lil cry with dp/h the only way to go is onwards n upwards   for next month

FO just seen ur msg as i was going to post this. what would u do without the tissues?! lol


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk and lettsy  so sorry to hear of ur news sending you so many huggles hunnys x

How has everyone been today?is it me or is it getting dark really earlier lol xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Harm,

Nope its deff getting dark earlier hun   any excuse to get in ya pj's early i say  

Ok need to ask something that is waaaaaay TMI...
I went to the loo early on today n noticed at the bottom of the bowl a small clot (sorry.. did warn ya it was tmi!) just a bit smaller then the size of my little fingernail, its got me thinking. all the clots ive seen in the other cycles have been a lot smaller... could that have been the start of a lil bubba or is it normal n me just being  ?!


----------



## Fire Opal

soz tk wouldn't know hun  

well i'm off to bed to try and see if i can sleep,   

doc's at 9.30 so will let you know what they say,

sweet dreams to all and an extra  to the bfn gals  

cheers for being here

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO, sleep tight if u can! n remember dont leave ya drs room till they give ya something for that EW infevted throat of ur's     x

Nighty Night hun


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies

Just passing, really dont feel myself today. Keep getting alot of aches in muscles and just feel heavy. My blood sugar is becoming a bit of an issue as it keeps dropping in my boots making me feel unwell. This has been a problem for sometime but is getting worse so think I may need to spk to doc abt metformin. No testing today, been peeing loads and (.)(.) sore. I have put on just under a stone on two cycles of clomid and am getting down about it so think I am gonna crack on with low gi foods too. Wierd pains on and off in both ovaries and feel like rubbish really!! 

Sorry TK about the witch rearing her fat ugly dirty stinkin head, think of the feel better factor and weight loss off clomid xx

Bubsy How did it go with midwife?

DK  

Harm Hi hope things a lil better for ya x

Knik wipe that chocy off your chin,

Misty  , minx   

Wheres Podsy?

 its a BFP Rees   

FO get well soon honey xx spotting sounds good, I have nothing slight incraese in cm last two days but back to clear grease minimal today. My head at back, neck and shoulders really aching and peeing all the time but not holding out hope for bfp...just dont feel its right for me this month now xxx

Lettsy sorry abt the witch love....keep ur chin up xx

Jenny I would BMS, I know multiple pregs come with risks but I think its unlikely they will all fertilize and if they do its fate

Dillydoo


----------



## Dilee-99

TK flush the clot away and forget abt it is my advice sweety, Do you really want to know? I get huge clots when 2 weeks late sometimes and suddenly have real heavy clotty bleeds which I often have thought were more than period but never been confirmed and I often think maybe its best not to know, Just my thoughts honey thats all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chin up sweety u will get there xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

hmmmmm

will I test in morning tut tut tut...... not sure I should.............will let ya kno xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly

Thanks for ur msg hun   i have flushed it away but it got me thinking about 'what if' i wouldnt of thought nothing about it but im not even late! But ur right.. would i want to know?! it wouldnt bring it back if it was would it?! 

   And u might be tempted 2 test tomoz?!    

If u do... make sure u let us know a.s.a.p!!!!

Oops shouldnt be saying that should i?!   

Good luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Big   to those of you feeling down at the moment        for BFP's very soon and I wouldn't analyse clots hunny I have had huge clots and have known that I have not been pregnant so best not to think about it as you will only drive yourself barmy  

Night girls 

Cat x


----------



## harmony802005

just wanted to send u hugs tk hunny xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Been awake since 3  

Morning to all, no one here at the mo but ha ho need some thing to take my mind of being in pain,

well i was in bed by 9.30, woke up at 11 coughing and had to go and be sick  
woke up again at 3 and been coughing ever since, dh got up at 6.30 and i was sick again   all flem yuk
had a head ache all night and my gums are aching, might go to the vets today and ask to be put down  
oh yer and i have an itching chin and neck    

did temp at bed time 37.2   will be germs
then did it after being sick at 6.30 37
30 mins later 37.1

soz about the me post but no one here so talking to my self.  

Doc's at 9.30 about sore ear ( on going thing) so will ask about my cough and being sick.

Hope ya all ok this am 

fo


----------



## knikki

I'm here FO.

Sorry to here you are feeling so rubbish hun.  

I am sh**ing myself this morning cos its my appointment this afternoon....

Fingers crossed the doc sorts you out...!


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya nik

good luck with later,   you at work this morning  or day off

hate feeling like this, 

fo


----------



## knikki

I'm at work.  DH is going to pick me up on his way.
God, I am nervous!!

I'm not surprised you hate feeling like that honey.  
Hopefully it will be shortlived.  My DH is coming down with a cold or flu or something - I was very sympathetic and nearly battered him with all the sniffing he was doing in bed last night...!!

Last time, I ended up signed off for a month after he'd been ill because my body decided to internalise his germs or something and just give up.  I had a different symptom everyday, it was the weirdest thing.  One day I would have a rash.  The next I couldn't move my neck, the next day couldn't use my wrists - very odd!!  It went on and on...


----------



## Fire Opal

let us know how it goes, 
last time i went to clinic i wrote down questions i wanted to ask so i didn't forget to ask them, as its easy just to sit there and forget to speak,

might help,

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning girlies

how is everyone on this day?!

FO sorry to hear ur not feeling better hun. hopefully the dr might be able to give u something for it later  

Hay Knikki hmm see its D Day for u   im sure u'll be fine hun. 1 tip... if u do write down all ur questions, dont forget to take the paper....or ask (like i did  ) lol x good luck   x


----------



## Fire Opal

morning tk

hows you hun, what ya doing for xmas ?

best get dressed soon for doc's
only 2 min work from the house thank god

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO ~ i hate x-mas, will like it more when i've got my baby   ive got my family coming up which should be nice. What about u?!

Remember dont take no for a answer with ya dr


----------



## Fire Opal

I agree, xmas i such a load of bull

We're in no mans land to old to be going out and getting trashed and not got kids to make it fun,

we're going to dh's mum and dads in wales, 16 acre B&B farm house near the sea, feels like we're in hols when we go, means i can go and chill and we don't have to buy food, just going for 3 days, has last 2 xmas at home just us 2, both our familys are a 4 hour drive away in dif directions, mine on the south east coast,

not sending cards this years, such a waste of trees, BAR HUM BUG  

right i'm off back in a doc 


fo


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody

Dilly - did you cave in and do the test?

Lettsy - sorry this month wasn't to be   but I agree, next month is going to be the one you get your BFP  

FO - YUK!!! I've started with a sore throat, cough and snotty nose   no ew in mouth yet though  You are so right about being in no man's land at Chrimbo.  I don't mind it so much, but I hate New Year.  Really get depressed waiting for the bongs.  Going to go to bed early this time - bah humbug   PS Your chart is looking really good!

Knikki - Hope the appt goes well today    

Rees - How you feeling today, still vomming on the bus?

Bubs - How's the bump?  Did the appt go well yesterday?

Hello to everybody else on here.

Just want to say    look at my chart, another high temp and it's put in lines and all sorts and says my chances this month are good.  So I'm officially in my 2ww   and I officially love Clomid   
It says my test date is now 6 December.  I never have cycles that long, but who am I to question? TK can you change my test date?  Oh, and it says my baby is going to be born 8 October   a week before my 39th birthday, perfect timing


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girlies, just popping on before I read the threads,just got to work and spoke with the clinic who said I have finally ovulated but also very very good progestorone levels 91%

       

Pray for my BFP     The nurse said dont test until middle of next week wait and see if the witch arrives....


----------



## MistyW

Hiya Reesy
The naughty computer just deleted my last message  
Anyway, I am keeping everything crossed for you   .  Can you wait that long to test?  I think you are going to crack  

I've just been looking at the test dates on the first page.  Odds of a BFP for the gals still waiting to test has now gone up to 1 in 4.      we get a BFP soon x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty I think Im going to go bonkers before then....but the nurse said it will be hard but please try and wait.I only had 1 follicle so 91 is high isnt it?   for bfp

Misty your chart looks really good hun yo I think..  fingers crossed for you.

I was thinking maybe the sickness I have had is down to the progestorone?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty, chart all done  so far so good with ur chart...keeping all my fingers n toes crossed for ya  x

    wooooo hoooooo Rees 91 eh?! well done... lets hope u've got a lil beanie settling in there 

   

for everyone still on there 2ww   

Ok just found this n thought id share it with ya... Have u ever seen a two faced kitten?! http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1951656.ece#OTC-RSS&ATTR=News+YAHOO?r=yahoo


----------



## Rees1978

Cheers TK....

I was so pleased  

How are you today babes?


----------



## Topkat08

I bet u were!  

Im alright i guess thanks hun.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,
Those poor kittens  

Oh yes I always get red blood clots with af if its a heavy one...tmi!!


----------



## bubkin

morning girls, 

booking in went well  i won't bore you with details 

Fo the small blood yo had int he shower could be implantation,  i had a small bleed before i tested too


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello back from the doc's, have anti by ear drops

as for my germs, just paracetamol if i'm worried about being utd and honey and glycerine pastilles and rest.
nurse did do a sneaky pg test which was bfn but she said could be to early as af not due til next wed, 

  Happy days Rees, fab news, 91 is great

Misty good news on the temps  

OO TK, me no like that kitty pic, poor thing,

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

Poor you hun,its beena while now since youve felt ill   bless ya.

My temp went down slightly today but I dont think I can really go by that as had few broken nights sleep..6 temp 35.75 and at 8 is was 35.98


----------



## bubkin

i'm glad i'm not near you FO, catching on to that nasty sounding cold, bad enough my nose is blocked lol lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs can I ask when did yoy start to get sore (.)(.)?


----------



## bubkin

around ovualtion and it stayed with me


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs well mine just hurt a bit when I walk    maybe im getting my hopes up too much


----------



## bubkin

mine hurt when i walked too, felt bruised and it wan't my nips either


----------



## Rees1978

I will just have to pray,although not sure why but I still feel positive,strange eh!


----------



## MistyW

Sometimes your body just knows, Rees.  Trust your instinct


----------



## Rees1978

I know but its just makes me want to test and scared its not be bfp


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees i really hope your right,
i was like that on my second month, just have a little part of you that is ready if its a bfn as i hit the floor with a massive crash,

i'm not hopeful this month as temp is prob the germs, 

but what do i know, i'm just grumpy as i need to sleep  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Fo.. I think your right fo..Ill try and not get my hopes up too much,its so hard not too.

I hope you start to feel better soon hun x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey is there noone around this sarvo?


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm here just watching crap dat time tv and coughing my self stupid,

sharing sofa with the dogs, not much room for me.  

days ya day going ?

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

My days not to bad,this afternoon I feel really tired again and a dull sicky feeling,why feeling so tired had enough slepe last night  

My dog always takes all the room too


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Rees

just thinking about stuff, this is all such a s**t , there's me not taking any strong drugs to get rid of my germs  just in the hope that i might be pg and others take all sorts of things and don't care

whats it all about hey  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,
Poor you,you can take paracetomol though even when your pg? What about night nurse that is just brilliant,have you ever used that?what dpo ar you on today?

I was thinking I might actually be about 12 dpo if I ov on Sat 8th november as that is when the nusre said I may ov when I had my scan..Hmmmm  what dpo am I really.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees and everyone, and especially our resident sicko - FO    here's a get well soon kiss mmmmmmmwwwwwwwaaaaaahhhhhhhh

The best piece of advice I can offer is something I have learnt over the last year or so.  
"Don't get super-excited and don't get super-down, try to keep a balanced medium between"  It sounds weird and it takes practice, but I have found that if I keep the excitement levels low, then I don't get so low when AF turns up! Like a see-saw  

 and   is ok, but not   and     

I've booked an appointment for DH and I to see our lovely GP tomorrow night, as we have so many questions about being referred and whether we really have to wait for the con and how do we get all out blood tests done....apparently they cost about £145 each privately, but our GP surgery may pay for it (or at least some of them) and whether we are jumping the gun etc.  It's been a year since we saw her anyway, so it doesn't hurt to pop in to ask a load of questions.

Just want to add myself to the list of sore (.Y.) 's ouch!  Hurt since just before ovulation and are tight with sticky out nips    However, I had exactly the same thing last cycle and apparently I didn't ovulate then anyway grrrrrrrr   Will call up for my progesterone results tomorrow, but it may be too early, to find out the verdict for this cycle......mind you, if it is low again we are likely to get a sooner appointment with the con and if it is high, then at least we've had a chance this month. 

Squirrelled away in a meeting room again, but leaving at 4:40 and getting my nails done tonight for my 30th b.day party on Saturday.  

PoDdy


----------



## Fire Opal

13 dpo may be, thats what chart says but who knows,

wish i could be excited but just not there, prob lack of sleep,

its a wonder we're not all in the nut house  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers Pod

Oooooooooo the BIG 30, posh nails fab
have you a party dress?

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Pod..

Good to hear from you..Big 30 ah,nice nails,where you having the party? or you off out to the pubs? 

I was 30 in september

I agree with what you say Pod about not getting to excited but its so hard


----------



## PoDdy

Hi,
I have a dress, which I can't wait to wear (although I hope it still fits, as I bought it in September and I've eaten a lot since then).  I am going to a pub party!  My parents own a pub and we're having a big meal and then a bit of a boogie there.

Ohhhh better go!

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Ohhh feeling bit sick after drinking a decaf coffee,have not been able to touch tea or coffee for two days,I struggled to put food down last night too,I normally scoff my dinner down..


----------



## Fire Opal

30   i can remember being 30  

seems an age ago, i'm on that slippery slope to 40  

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Feeling really down now, just don't know what to do.  Seems like other clinics do things differently and would be giving me different advice.

I think I am going to ask the clinic to give me scans next month without the clomid - do you think they will do it?

Thing is before I had clomid I only had 1 cycle that was long enough to ovulate and I'm worried that now I have to stop clomid it will go back to that - or will it just start off my system ovulating normally?  Every month I have no idea what is going to happen.  Its so frustrating not knowing whether it is my dodgy ovary and tube causing this or whether it was just because my system was taking an abnormally long time to get back to ovulating.

Really bothered about xmas as well on one hand feel like being really anti social and not seeing anyone.

I hope they tell me more about what they think I should do next on Saturday.

Hope you don't mind this me post but I am so confused and frustrated,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen,

Sorry your feeling down  

The clinics do all work differently the one I am with now are much better as they scan cycles where as the other hospital didnt for over a year.

Have you been scanned before at that clinic? I was the same had no idea what was happening you should speak to them and ask to be scanned that the only way to really fine out whats happening inside.
I understan how frustrating it is as thats how I felt not knowing what happning with my bulky ovary. You must speak to them or even your GP.
I am not aloud clomid either next cycle if its bfn,hun its always hard to know.But remember clomid stays in your system for 60 days.sorry I cant help much honey


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Good advice from PoD, but when the signs are there, there's nothing you can do to stop getting excited.
I was feeling absolutely shattered the last day or so, and now I've been hit by a lurgy.  I hope it's not the lurgy that has increased my temps, because I am excited. Ok I'll try being   (but secretly I am  )
Jenny, it is so confusing isn't it?  I was thinking about it this morning in the shower... I'm over the moon because I have finally ov'd, but it's just not that easy is it... got to time BMS correctly, make sure you're having enough BMS, but not too much, then your hormones have to be right, and your other bits and pieces need to be doing their job, and then even if an eggy does get fertilised it has to find it's way and nestle in the right place, and if you accidentally inhale too much furniture polish the whole thing could be ruined!!!     
Maybe it is wrong to over analyse stuff, and get our hopes up, but this means so much to all of us on here.  We've all had tests done, and been probed and analysed. If there was a way for me to stop obsessing about this, honestly I would do it, but I just can't forget about it and relax.
I'm having a bit of a soiree here tonight.  Guess what, I won't be drinking.  Why? Because of the remote possibility that I may be UTD.  Why it should happen now, when it hasn't happened in 4 years I don't know, but there we are.  Because if this month was THE month, I would never forgive myself for letting my hair down and having a drink.
Anyway, love to you all.  Rees, you have really got all the signs.  Is it so wrong to have some time believing that your dreams have finally come true?  I don't think so, to hope and believe is a good thing.  If we felt down and disheartened every month, what misery guts we would be.  Yes, it would be fantastic when we finally got a BFP and we weren't expecting it, but I think it's slightly unrealistic.
I'm going to stop rambling now...
   to everybody.  A bit of positive thinking can't hurt  
But as Pod says   and   not   and   I think we should make that the Clomid girls mantra


----------



## JW3

Thanks girls,

Rees - really hope you get your bfp this time   

Misty - have fun tonight

FO - hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you are really ill

Poddy - posh nails - fab have a great birthday

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Evening girlies,Knikki where you been and TK  

Cheers Jen 

Misty I read your thread,your so right and that was lovely


----------



## Dilee-99

hey lovely ladies

Just passing as at my mums house for tea!! Did not test today    Dont feel too bad except a bit of blurry vision and tiedness which I think is again down to my blood sugars being unstable. 

Boobies still sore and peeing like mad ..... 9 times today so far but been here before with no pg so taking it with a pinch of salt as much as I can!! Will not test tom as cant bare thought of leaving dp in morning to go work if we were lucky enough to have bfp so may as well see it out till Sunday now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for my lack of personals yet again, I have read and thanks for advice and thoughts pods,misty xx

TK Good girl, chin up xxx

FO get better soon,   for ya Reesy...looking good, Hi CAT!! Knik and all     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Be on tom eve xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knikki

Morning girlies,

I am testing my new tickers...!!

Can't wait until there's a count down to ivf on there...!!

Hope you are all ok - anyone tested yet??

N x


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girlies where are you all?


----------



## JW3

Hello Rees, Knikki I'm here.

Feeling a little bit better today just have to prepare myself for more waiting.

Knikki never thought about having an IVF wait ticker good idea - do you know how long the wait will be?  I think I've got about 12 months to go on the Leeds NHS list.

Dilly - when are you testing?

Will probably be on again tomorrow after been to the clinic, will see what they will say may just give it a few months trying without any clomid or anything.

Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

all gone a it quiet at the mo, think is happens around the time of testing as when we get bfn we go a bit quiet.

well managed to sleep a few hours, still coughing, poor dh came home as i was kneeling in front of the loo being sick   my temp last night was 37.2 defo the bug. can't even tell if i'm getting any ov pain as my ribs and tummy are so tender from all the coughing.

Having mixed feeling as don't want af to come but also if she does i could take some mega germ killing drugs and feel better, when i find out i'm not pg i'll have gone though this bug drug free for nothing

how is every one today ? well i hope

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girlies whirlies.

Hey FO Yes I agree you need to flu drugs inside you,you and your hubby are so sicky poos  hope you feel better soon babes x

Hiya Jen how you doing today?

You Knikki  

My temp had shot right up today 36.7 Hmmm   Arghh I need to test its killing me!!


----------



## JW3

FO seems like you have been ill for ages hope you feeling better soon   .  I hope you get a bfp.  

Hi Rees - I'm ok thanks coming to terms with it all and sure I will soon be feeling much better - got to keep thinking that even if this doesn't work I am on the IVF list and hopefully will get to the top of that before the end of next year.  Just worried now that I will be pinning all my hopes on this IVF chance and think I need to take Poddys advice about not getting hopes up too much.  How are you doing, when are you tesing?  have you got to have a break because your dose of clomid is so much?

Love 
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

wow rees you temp is fab, could be implant rise  ,   give it a few more days hun  

hello Jen, wish i was on a list, go to clinic on 6th jan to find out what happens next,
my bug all started last wednesday with a tickly cough, so been just over a week now  

Hi ya nik , hows you hun

Boo hoo just been sick in a bowl,   never ever been sick like this with a drug, don't feel sick or have any warning, just cough a couple of times and then it happens

fo


----------



## JW3

FO    hope your appt goes well, even better would be if you don't need it because you are already bfp.  My consultant put us on the list as soon as he identified the problem from the lap & dye.  I'm not sure why others don't do this.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen I am gald your feeling a bit better hun.Were all here to help each other through our journey to pg...

Yes I have to have a break as last clomid cycle 150mg made me very ill,and had bad side effects and the docter said I have to have a break from it beacuse of the side effects I had. I am testing on Sunday then wednesday...     

Hiya FO,Lest pray it is implantaion rise..    you need to go back to bed hun..


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees

i'm on the sofa sitting up as lying down in bed makes me worse, so laptop and day time tv   thank god you lot are here, i'd go made if on my own, 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Thats ok then,

I wish I was at home on the sofa  

Take away is in order tonight we thinks...

Tk where are you


----------



## knikki

hello!

Jenny - is the list at leeds really 12 months?  its 8-12 weeks at Liverpool at the moment.

Hey fo - can't beleive you are so ill hun, being sick is surely an indicator for being pg??  when are you testing?

Rees - it's all looking good babe.  

Hey to everyone else.  

DK - you still still not coming out to play with us hun??

x


----------



## Rees1978

Allo allo allo Nic Nak!

where is everyone else?


----------



## Fire Opal

alright Nik

Its strange as i don't feel sick, it just seems to be a reaction to the flem and coughing

not getting my hopes up,

as i have a long cycle af is due next wed, so i little time to wait  

fo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hey *Rees*, that temp rise looks good ! Although your temp drop yesterday didn't go below the coverline which is what would normally look for with implantation and triphasic chart, your temp did go almost to the coverline and then has risen higher than other temps today so it does look promising !!! fingers crossed for you  

*knikki*....when do you start IVF ? Will this be your first ?

*FO*...how are you feeling today ? Fingers crossed for you too !!

Hello everyone else...sorry no more personals.... 

Thank god it's the weekend is all I can say !

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hello there Misty how you doing? Im so so glad its the weekend,,take away tonight I think..Yummy Nandos...

I thought that about my chart to but still trying not to get to excited,I dreamt last night I had a BFP  But nope not real but I have been off tea and coffee for three days now.strange that I love a cupps rosie lee  

I want to test today ...arghhhh!!!  pee police are about


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Way too early to test...you're only 10dpo...need to allow embie to snuggle in properly and release a good amount of HCG hormone before hpt will detect it ! I'd hold off testing until at least 14dpo.



Rees1978 said:


> Hello there *Misty* how you doing? Im so so glad its the weekend,,take away tonight I think..Yummy Nandos...


Think I should change my username 

*Minxy* xx


----------



## MistyW

Yes, Rees, stop getting us mixed up  

Your chart does look fabulous.  Stay   and take Minxy's advice.  (Although didn't Bub's cheapy pee stick give a faint positive quite early on?)  You just have to do what is right for you. If you can't wait, then we'll all support your decision  

FO - YUK!!! I have now got the lurgy.  Left nostril is streaming like a tap.  Right one is normal, what's going on     Your chart is looking fab too.

And my chart had another rise today (about to go off the page) but am worrying that this is down to the germs - YUK!

Hi Jenny, Knikki and Minxy


----------



## knikki

hi minxy - correct name!!  
it will be my first one.  waiting list is 8-12 weeks in liverpool at the moment, so hoping to start tx in jan.

hey Misty!


----------



## Rees1978

Sorry Misty and Minxy  

dont mean to get you mised up  

I am actually 11 dpo as my blue block has not changed yet.but I will try to wait until at least sunday thats 13dpo 

Thanks both of you I know youll support me lovely ladies xx


----------



## Fire Opal

bad luck minky not good being ill  

my nose is not blocked its all in my throat and mouth slimmy  

fo


----------



## MistyW

Minky now is it


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

That was fo  

I am testing sunday and thats that


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

MistyW said:


> Minky now is it


  

Misty.......you and me are gonna end up with a complex with all these names (I've been called minky a few times too)  At least I'm grateful I've not been called manky  

Good luck with testing on Sunday Rees !! Fingers & toes crossed


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Minxy..

Ha ha ..lol to manky.... 

Thanks for wishing me luck hun


----------



## Fire Opal

Oops Minky   Minxy  

i blame it on the germs

soz


----------



## MistyW

Rees - you are doing the sensible thing. 2 days isn't that long to wait.
Lots of Love
Manky x


----------



## Rees1978

Misty it isnt that long to wait but it feels like it.

Anyone know if this is a sign when I press my (.)(.) in a bit they feel slightly bruised,maybe its af arriving.


----------



## MistyW

Yes, it can be a sign of AF, but it's also a sign of pregnancy.  It's so confusing, isn't it?
Do they feel more sore than they would be normally at this time in your cycle?
If so, that could indicate that it's a sign of early pregnancy rather than


----------



## MistyW

OMG - Rees!  Just googled 'early signs of pregnancy' and one of them is no longer liking the taste of tea or coffee!!!!!      Also fatigue, boobs more tender than normal.  Are you weeing more often than normal


----------



## Rees1978

Um not sure last cycle I am sure I didnt get sore boobies,it was a 40 day cycle.I used to get very sore boobs if I waited 50 ish days for af.

They are not hurting alot but hurt a tiny bit when I walk too..so very confused..Hmm day 29 today


----------



## Rees1978

Um I can drink tea now but def not coffee..yuk yuk!!!

I wee alot anyway but must have been about  6 times already today? so hard not to get hopes up...


----------



## MistyW

Yep, I know what you mean. I'm terrible for overanalysing symptoms. Sorry   2 days to go and then you will know one way or another.   you get your BFP


----------



## Fire Opal

Oo oo oo just found this

http://www.pregnancy-info.net/rhinitis.html

am i clutching at straws 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

been sick again,  

fo


----------



## knikki

Poor fo....


----------



## Fire Opal

oh well  ,

been to the loo as have brown stain on them, this is day 27, can go up to 31 days have v faint af pain on and off
temp must have been up just from the bug

guess its all over again  

fo


----------



## knikki

Dont say game over yet hun.  You might be lucky yet.  

Speak to you all soon - off for a romantic weekend away.  Hugs to everyone.
  

Can I have some BFPs waiting for me on my return please!!!

Rees - Good luck with the testing hun.


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon Campers.

Mmm fo,dont say its over unless the old   arrives ah!

Iv had a fringe cut at lunch time,mm looks good for a change but cant get used to it yet 

I have bought a big chocolate muffine for a treat,eating in a moment...yum yum  naughty but nice!


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees I want one yummy,

not fair   could murder a big choc pud 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Sorry fo I have scoffed the lot you wont belive how many calories but I thought sod it,its a friday treat  

cant dh bring you some chocolates?


----------



## Rees1978

Hello girlies,

Does anyone know how to check cervical position and colour etc? how do you knwo if its high low?


----------



## JW3

Hello girls,

Just quick post before leave work,

Knikki - you are so lucky being at Liverpool I heard from a friend who is in North Wales who had tx there that their list is really short.  If we go private for IVF I am swapping clinics I think because even self funding is 8-10 months wait at the Leeds clinic.  Hope you hear soon   

Rees/FO - honestly I can't wait until you are both testing, would love to find out, praying for both of you  

Hi Misty, Minxy  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, I'm feeling fine again now so really hope goes well at my scan tomorrow or will be so sad again  

Love to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hay Rees, dh just been to the shops and come back with a mazzive choc muffin, happy days,

no more spotting at the mo 

Hi ya Jen good luck with scan hun 

who else is here tonight ? TK, Where are you DK?

fo


----------



## FlossyFly

Rees1978 said:


> Um I can drink tea now but def not coffee..yuk yuk!!!


When I got pregnant, a very long time ago, I couldn't stand even to smell coffee....................Made me wanna heave just to smell it on my then partners breath YUCK and that was in the very early days.....I was a smoker then and I couldnt stand that either...I just gave them up.


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

Just a flying visit as im not at home, so had to pinch the computer of my lil bro for 10mins   Joys for being a big sis ay  

Way to many posts to read but will try my best to do as many personals as i can remember!

FO   sorry  to hear ur not feeling much better hun, lets hope it passes soon! not long to go before u test, Sending truck loads of  ur way    

Rees how u doing?! ur temps looking good hun. Lets hope u get that long awaited BFP!  

Bubs how did u get on with the midwife?! hope everything went well  

Misty hope ur staying positive  

FF glad u have decided to come and join in here hun   hope ur alright. When r u due to test and i'll add ya to our list if u want  

No DK?!   hope ur alright hun if ur reading in  

PoDsY 

Jenny good luck with ur scan tomoz hun  

Minxy, Cat, Shelle, Knikki and anyone else ive missed


----------



## Dilee-99

hello peeps

FO Gee ur still sick!! thats bad girly.....hopes its for a good reason. 

Miffins are the way forward xx

Reesy ooooo looking good, got a good feeling abt ya, symptoms are madness........ I have give up analyzing as much as poss but still do it in my head   yup Bubs got faint lines from 9dpo with afternoon pee so it is poss on early tests just depends on strength of hormone and I say if it makes you feel better test. If u know it will drive u nuts testing early then dont! To be honest I can test and not stress abt it as just tell myself when bfn its too early xxx

TK Bully big sis,yay I have one of those too x Hope the witch being gentle with ya hun  

Misty....who? lovely to read all your supporting comments  

Minxy  

FlossFly Hi and welcome to the thread,

Miss ya Podsy   and u DK?

Harmony, hope you doing ok love  

Knik have a great time      

Jenny good luck with scanx

Bubkin how the devil are ya girly??

I'm ok no af yet, sore(.)(.),weeing a bit less today, temp still up but wierd ovary pains not like premenstrual but seem worse on excersize? sore gum. No sign of migrane which usually comes pre AF however maybe this only happens on anovulatory cycles....never really thought before but will be interesting to see. Testing Sunday if no af then whenever thereafter it gets the better of me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

been sick again, been sick about 5 times today,

don't feel nauseous, just know i have to go and be sick  

no for brown spotting  

feeling really fed up  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Well here i am again, up on my own as can't stay in bed, dh having a lay in.

TMI warning
was sick at bedtime, them 1am and then at 8am, still weird as don't feel sick but my body just knows when has to do it,
did sick up food last night but this am was just loads of bubbly flem,

feel ok now but still coughing, v flemy

Hope you all have a fab week end

much love

FO


----------



## Coffee republic

Dear lovely ladies - we are so statistically due for a BFP!!!!

Hopefully it will be like buses! - none for ages and then we are going to have a rush

CR x


----------



## Fire Opal

hope this works , this is my temp chart that dh set up for me on excel, really helps see whats going on

fo


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167366.0


----------

